# Song of the Day



## MaggieDemi

Please join me in posting a song (or songs) every day that mean something to you. Include a YouTube link to the music video and tell us a little bit about why you chose that song.

Here's my song of the day. This is my favorite slow song and probably always will be, it has a beautiful message:

I Hope You Dance by Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Shane Kent

My favorite vocal artist as well as visual! And I have a lot of beautiful art as some on here may know now











Annie is truly awesome.


----------



## Shane Kent

And next because that might be a little too gloomy for the winter months?


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Great songs Shane!

Here's a song to get everybody dancing around the room:

The Boy Is Mine by Brandy & Monica


----------



## Jcatbird

Loving the music. So we have a couple of great DJ’s here! I don’t have an app to post any music myself so please keep posting music for us. Awesome!


----------



## kimthecat

Jcatbird said:


> Loving the music. So we have a couple of great DJ's here! I don't have an app to post any music myself so please keep posting music for us. Awesome!


If the song is on Youtube you can post a link .


----------



## Kim Watcham

im a real michael jackson fan so ill find my fav song and post to you all.....but at the mo im into ..LETS GROOVE by earth wind and fire starts me and archie of dancing


----------



## Kim Watcham

....my song of the day


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --Hi Kim! Thanks for posting your song of the day. I love Michael Jackson. Here's one of my favorites:

Smooth Criminal by Michael Jackson


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's my second song of the day. We can thank the UK for this wonderful band. This is their best song, in my opinion. I just love the lyrics and the beat.

Eminence Front by The Who


----------



## Kim Watcham

.....to get me and archie into the groove...this is our SONG for today ...


----------



## KittenEevee

This is one of my favourite songs. I stumbled across it on youtube years ago and absolutely love it. It's an old song but I listen to it alot. He is quite well known now. I love his other songs.


----------



## KittenEevee

This is also one of my favourite songs because he has such a beautiful strong voice. I can never sit still when listening to this song, just feeling the rhythm and his voice. Wish this guy was well known. Another hidden gem I stumbled across on youtube years ago too.


----------



## kimthecat

Watching Casualty last night and Lofty sings Only You to Dom at their wedding.
So its in my head today. Flying pickets is the best version I think .


----------



## O2.0

I love Simon and Garfunkel, and normally don't like covers, but this version of The Sound of Silence gives me goosebumps:


----------



## ForestWomble

10,000 miles by Mary Carpenter. The first time I watched Fly away home this song, played at the beginning and it moved me in a way music never did or has done since.


----------



## KittenEevee

O2.0 said:


> I love Simon and Garfunkel, and normally don't like covers, but this version of The Sound of Silence gives me goosebumps:


He has such a good voice, gives me chills every time I hear it. Such an amazing song <3


----------



## Shane Kent

I know it is a little somber but I find the song soothing.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Thanks for posting your songs of the day everybody! Great choices.

Here's my song of the day, I love the lyrics & guitar: 

The Game of Love by Michelle Branch & Santana


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's one more, I think Ronan Keating is from the UK. Beautiful words.

When You Say Nothing At All by Ronan Keating


----------



## Kim Watcham

....my song for today to get me into the GROOVE....


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's one more, I think Ronan Keating is from the UK. Beautiful words.
> 
> When You Say Nothing At All by Ronan Keating


I love this one too . The Alison Krauss version is my favourite , my oh and I , we call it our song. It says everything.

That reminds me of another favourite ,

I wrote him a dedication on the Youtube link five years ago . I still feel the same.


----------



## O2.0

MaggieDemi said:


> Thanks for posting your songs of the day everybody! Great choices.
> 
> Here's my song of the day, I love the lyrics & guitar:
> 
> The Game of Love by Michelle Branch & Santana


I love Santana!! Black Magic Woman is one of my favorites


----------



## kimthecat

I love Santanas 1977 cover of Shes not there perhaps more than The Zombies.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --I like that Michael Jackson/Justin Timberlake duet, I never heard that before.

@kimthecat --Perfect Day is a beautiful song. Who is the singer?

Here's another band from the UK, the song is a bit strange, but it fits, it's about cats: 

The Lovecats by The Cure:


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> @kimthecat --Perfect Day is a beautiful song. Who is the singer?


Its attributed to Mark Johns but I dont know who he is .


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's my favorite song by The Cure.

Fascination Street by The Cure


----------



## Kim Watcham

...my song today is by whitney houston and george michael ..2 great singers who we lost


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> @Kim Watcham --I like that Michael Jackson/Justin Timberlake duet, I never heard that before.
> 
> @kimthecat --Perfect Day is a beautiful song. Who is the singer?
> 
> Here's another band from the UK, the song is a bit strange, but it fits, it's about cats:
> 
> The Lovecats by The Cure:


i like the cure lovecats


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --I really love that Whitney Houston & George Michael duet! I never heard that before, thank you.
Here's a duet she did with Enrique Iglesias below:

Could I Have This Kiss Forever by Whitney Houston & Enrique Iglesias


----------



## MaggieDemi

Since everybody liked my Santana song, here's another one. I love the Spanglish: 

Maria Maria by Santana


----------



## Shane Kent

Karen knows to meet on the dance floor if this song hits the sound waves


----------



## Jcatbird

Love the music here! Please keep it coming!


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> @Kim Watcham --I really love that Whitney Houston & George Michael duet! I never heard that before, thank you.
> Here's a duet she did with Enrique Iglesias below:
> 
> Could I Have This Kiss Forever by Whitney Houston & Enrique Iglesias


thank you maggiedemi....


----------



## Kim Watcham

......my song for today....


----------



## Kim Watcham

...my fav christmas song


----------



## Kim Watcham

.....MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ...


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Karen knows to meet on the dance floor if this song hits the sound waves


Nice one Shane! I never heard that one before at the dance clubs.

@Kim Watcham --That Michael Jackson song was on the very first cassette tape I ever owned! Love it.

I'm trying to think of UK singers, I'm pretty sure David Bowie is from the UK, I mean he has the accent. Here's my favorite song of his:

Fame by David Bowie


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> Nice one Shane! I never heard that one before at the dance clubs.
> 
> @Kim Watcham --That Michael Jackson song was on the very first cassette tape I ever owned! Love it.
> 
> I'm trying to think of UK singers, I'm pretty sure David Bowie is from the UK, I mean he has the accent. Here's my favorite song of his:
> 
> Fame by David Bowie


----------



## Kim Watcham

Kim Watcham said:


>


yes david bowie was english singer and songwriter and actor died 2016...kim


----------



## Kim Watcham

my song for today


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --I loved that Jess Glynne song about being yourself, great message.

Here's my song of the day. I think they are from the UK also?

Enjoy The Silence by Depeche Mode


----------



## Kim Watcham

...my song for today


----------



## Kim Watcham

....archie and i love this song


----------



## KittenEevee

I wanted to share this, it may not be to everyones taste but I love his voice. I'm listening to my Spotify and it reminds me of when I went backpacking, sleeping in hostels around Canada with my sister for 6 weeks and we met some amazing people. Just a song that brings back lots of memories. Happier, Simplier time when everything wasn't so complicated.


----------



## KittenEevee

Can I post a second one, this one, no reason but just love the pairing of their voices and the lyrics,



 it's good.
'I hope you know, sometimes we get it wrong, stick the kettle on'


----------



## Shane Kent

@KittenEevee - I am guessing you didn't backpack here in the Winter months My cats won't go outside in the Winter.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --Great songs! I always hear Cardi B's name, but I didn't know what she sang.

@KittenEevee --I love the lyrics in that second song you posted. That says it all about friends doesn't it? Stick the kettle on. 

@Shane Kent --I finally found a New Order song that I recognize below:

Blue Monday by New Order


----------



## Kim Watcham

....my relaxing song today


----------



## Kim Watcham

.....and i do enjoy this song


----------



## Shane Kent

Not much heat at this moment in Ontario, Canada


----------



## MaggieDemi

You can't always get what you want.
But if you try sometimes
You might find
You get what you need. 

You Can't Always Get What You Want by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kim Watcham

.....my song for today....


----------



## Kim Watcham

....when me and archie need to get down and groove


----------



## Britt

My favorite artist ever


----------



## MilleD

Sorry guys, feeling a bit morose today.






Really need to lift myself out of this


----------



## Tawny75

I am playing music in my office today instead of it being on my headphones as I am on my own.

I love love love this song.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MilleD - I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.









My wife got the blue globe from her sister. I got the flowers from a fellow cat lover friend.


----------



## Shane Kent

Just because I like the music video


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --Oh, I love vintage Mariah Carey! I prefer her older songs.

@Tawny75 --That's one of my favorite slow songs, I love Lady A.

@MilleD --Wow, that's a powerful song. I know some of those feelings. I hope you feel better.

@Shane Kent --I know nothing about flowers, but I'm pretty sure that is a Lily...I love the lyrics of that Gypsy song.

Here's a song with a great message, the story of my life:
If at first you don't succeed
Dust yourself off and try again. 

Try Again by Aaliyah


----------



## MilleD

Shane Kent said:


> @MilleD - I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
> 
> View attachment 382647
> 
> My wife got the blue globe from her sister. I got the flowers from a fellow cat lover friend.


Thank you x


----------



## MilleD

Shane Kent said:


> Just because I like the music video


I saw The Pet Shop Boys in concert years ago, with my Dad actually.., they were absolutely amazing. Each song was like a show in itself.


----------



## Shane Kent

MilleD said:


> were absolutely amazing


Don't you mean "Absolutely fabulous"


----------



## Kim Watcham

....part of this video was flimed in our little town of clacton ...


----------



## Kim Watcham

...i like this song very much when i was young id listen to the radio of my fav songs and sing along like she sings in her song ....and i still sing along now


----------



## Kim Watcham

....peace on earth is what we all wont ....merry christmas everyone


----------



## Shane Kent

@Kim Watcham - The Carpenters always make me think of listening to the radio in the 70s


----------



## MilleD

Shane Kent said:


> Don't you mean "Absolutely fabulous"


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --I love the Carpenters. She sings like an angel.

@Shane Kent --Fabulous. … Here's that Xmas song I told you about below:

Little Drummer Boy by Pentatonix


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bitter Sweet Symphony by The Verve


----------



## MaggieDemi

It should be Blue Eyed Girl. 

Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> Bitter Sweet Symphony by The Verve


love this one


----------



## Dogloverlou

How about a little cheating and album of the day instead? 






Quirky, fun, unique...his songs just bring joy to me whenever I listen to them  Just revisiting the album today.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi - I like that Pentatonix song a lot.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Nice one, it's even got a cat in the video. 

I love this song by the Black Crowes, he sings the chorus so fast!

Pretty little thing let me light your candle 'cause
mama I'm sure hard to handle now, yes sir am. 

Hard To Handle by Black Crowes


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day:

Meet Virginia by Train


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Oh, I love Carly Simon. Here's another good one:

I had some dreams, they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee 

You're So Vain by Carly Simon


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## Kim Watcham

,...my song of the day


----------



## Kim Watcham

....my song of the day


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Love the guitar work on this.


----------



## grumpy goby

I'm having a chill day which usually leads to Radiohead...


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --I never heard that Ghosts song before. Michael was so talented. I wish he was still here. 
Here's one of my favorite songs by his sister:

Love Will Never Do Without You by Janet Jackson


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> @Kim Watcham --I never heard that Ghosts song before. Michael was so talented. I wish he was still here.
> Here's one of my favorite songs by his sister:
> 
> Love Will Never Do Without You by Janet Jackson


yes he was very talented he did a few short flims and ghosts was one of them the big man in the video is michael jackson ...love the song of janet thank you for sharing


----------



## MaggieDemi

Believe by Cher


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day. The video is kinda weird. 

Your life is now 
In this undiscovered moment
Lift your head up above the crowd. 

Your Life Is Now by John Mellencamp


----------



## MaggieDemi

And an Xmas song...

Where are you Xmas by Faith Hill


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day, I remember this from my dance club days:

Tip up your cup and throw your hands up. 

This Is How We Do It by Montell Jordan


----------



## MaggieDemi

I think maybe I'll post 1 fast song and 1 slow song of the day. 
Here's my slow song of the day.

Wouldn't it be nice if all relationships were like this? Peaceful & Easy. 

Peaceful Easy Feeling by The Eagles


----------



## Kim Watcham

...my song for today just been listening to this on the radio


----------



## Shane Kent

Another song that makes me think of listening to the radio in the 70s. Very Easy Listening music


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> My song of the day. The video is kinda weird.
> 
> Your life is now
> In this undiscovered moment
> Lift your head up above the crowd.
> 
> Your Life Is Now by John Mellencamp


Lovely. Is this the guy that sang Jack and Diane years ago ?


----------



## kimthecat

Shane Kent said:


> Another song that makes me think of listening to the radio in the 70s. Very Easy Listening music


Oh I love 10cc. I think they still tour .

Rubber bullets


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Kim Watcham --MJ looks so good in that video. Look at all the girls fainting!

@Shane Kent --I don't recognize that band 10cc, but great lyrics.

@kimthecat --Yes, that's him. Good idea, I'll post that as my song of the day below:

Jack and Diane by John Mellencamp


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> @kimthecat --Yes, that's him. Good idea, I'll post that as my song of the day below:
> 
> Jack and Diane by John Mellencamp


I bought the at the vinyl record at the time . Drove my neighbours nuts playing it over and over.


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi - You probably recognize this 10cc song.






This is my song of the day. Another cat song.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --No, I never heard that before. "Concentratin' on truckin' right."  I like that cat song.

Here's my song of the day. I always liked this video where Robert Downey Jr. is lip syncing to Elton John's voice.
My favorite part is of course the sad part: 

I can't love, shot full of holes
Don't feel nothing, I just feel cold
Don't feel nothing, just old scars
Toughening up around my heart

I Want Love by Elton John


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love Mick Jagger's crazy dance moves. 

Miss You by The Rolling Stones


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day:

I May Hate Myself in the Morning by Lee Ann Womack


----------



## MaggieDemi

Huh. My song of the day thread has died. Where are all my peeps?

My song of the day:

"Confetti falling down all night." 

She's My Kind of Rain by Tim McGraw


----------



## MaggieDemi

Turn, Turn, Turn by The Byrds


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the morning:

"Rockin' chairs, rockin' babies, rock-a-bye, rock of ages." 

Rockin' Years by Dolly Parton


----------



## grumpy goby

Mine is parquet courts


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the evening:

Wide Open Spaces by Dixie Chicks


----------



## kimthecat

In memory of Ray Sawyer aka Dr Hook who died today.


----------



## MaggieDemi

kimthecat said:


> In memory of Ray Sawyer aka Dr Hook who died today.


That's a heartbreaking song. I never heard of him, sorry that he passed. Thanks for sharing.

My song of the morning:

New York, New York by Ryan Adams


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> Turn, Turn, Turn by The Byrds


Also Mary Hopkin had a hit with this . She has a beautiful voice.


----------



## kimthecat

Kim Watcham said:


> ,...my song of the day


 I had a cat called Daniel and I used to sing this to him .


----------



## MaggieDemi

@kimthecat --That's a beautiful version, thank you. I never heard of Mary Hopkin before. I love the Elton John song too.

My song of the evening:

Modern Love by David Bowie


----------



## debijw

Sweet, my favorite band in the 70's


----------



## MaggieDemi

@debijw --I never heard of Sweet before, but great band, thanks for sharing. 

My song of the morning, I love the lyrics, why can't people be more simple?

Complicated by Avril Lavigne


----------



## Kim Watcham

....my song for today....this is what we had at our aqasize to work out to


----------



## Kim Watcham

Kim Watcham said:


> ....my song for today....this is what we had at our aqasize to work out to


its the wrong song lol ....not sure what went wrong there


----------



## Kim Watcham

......this should be the right song of my day


----------



## Kim Watcham

Kim Watcham said:


> ......this should be the right song of my day


yay .....i did that ok it all went a bit wrong above lol....this is what we worked out to at aqasize this morning


----------



## kimthecat

debijw said:


> Sweet, my favorite band in the 70's


That's @rona s favourite band . 

We used to see Brian Connolly in our street coming to see his friend . He was only 52 when he died.
My favourite Sweet song is Co co.


----------



## Dave S

Favourite songs for me must include Tina Turner - Proud Mary - 



 - great when driving, same as Simply the Best - 



.
Both played loud going down the motorways to carry out audits.
(In fact most things by TT).

One from my youth is John Fred and his Playboy Band - Judy in disguise with glasses - a take off of the Beatles Lucy in the sky with Diamonds.
I was in hospital when this was a hit, trying not to go blind. 



 so very special memories to me.

To be honest there are so many songs going back to the 60's it really is hard to choose but I have well over 300 on a USB stick in the car so I am spoilt for choice.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Dave S --Good song choices! I never heard of John Fred.

My song of the evening. They used to play this song at the end of the night at dance clubs, to try to get everybody to go home.
"You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here." 

Closing Time by Semisonic


----------



## KittenKong

Love this. _Seasons_ by Dutch band Earth & Fire (1969).

They usually wrote their own material but this was written by George Kooymans from Golden Earring(s). He later co-wrote _Radar Love._


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the morning:

I always liked this song, since it has a happy ending. 

Save the Best for Last by Vanessa Williams


----------



## KittenKong

_When You Wake Up _by Justin Hayward and John Lodge (1975).

First heard this as the B-side to the single, _Blue Guitar.
_
Wonderful


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

The penultimate track on _Born To Run, '_Meeting Across The River':


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

MaggieDemi said:


> My song of the morning:
> 
> I always liked this song, since it has a happy ending.
> 
> Save the Best for Last by Vanessa Williams


I like the song, but the lyrics in the opening verse have always annoyed me.

_*Sometimes the snow comes down in June.*_
Well, yes, that's perfectly possible and even expected in certain regions of the southern hemisphere. This doesn't sound that whacky at all, tbh.

*Sometimes the sun goes round the moon.*
No. No, it doesn't.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Ceiling Kitty said:


> *Sometimes the sun goes round the moon.*
> No. No, it doesn't.


Maybe it means sometimes the impossible happens? Or maybe a lunar eclipse where the sun, earth, and moon line up? (I got that from Google). 

My song of the evening, the lyrics are very intense, almost like obsession. I love it. 

Cold by Annie Lennox


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the morning, a good country breakup tune:

You Were Mine by Dixie Chicks


----------



## Shane Kent

My song of the day.

38 Special - Caught Up In You


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> 38 Special - Caught Up In You


Good song! I like how he says "little girl." 

Here's my song of the evening, I don't know what this song is supposed to be about, but it reminds me of my friends:

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains.
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas.
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders.
You raise me up, to more than I can be.


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the morning, this is how I feel about some things in this world: 
"How Bizarre." 

How Bizarre by OMC


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the evening, just because I love it:

Eternal Flame by the Bangles


----------



## MaggieDemi

I always liked this song:

Little Things by Bush


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> My song of the evening, just because I love it:
> 
> Eternal Flame by the Bangles


I love that one. I It's in My Favourites on YouTube


----------



## kimthecat

Instrumental of Nothing Else Matters . The most beautiful music ever and the video is great to watch .






The original song by Metallica


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## debijw

kimthecat said:


> Instrumental of Nothing Else Matters . The most beautiful music ever and the video is great to watch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original song by Metallica


Love Apocalyptica, saw them support Rammstein in 2005 and just found them so different.


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the evening:

Second Chance by 38 Special


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love the acoustic guitar on this song:

Runaway Train by Soul Asylum


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --This song is for you. 

I Will Be Here by Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## kimthecat

This makes me smile . my best friend and I used to sing this when we were young . We still do sometimes. 

The instrumental seems to drown out the singing in this version.


----------



## oliviarussian

Heartbreaking beautiful but very painful live rendition of Waltz no 2 by Elliott Smith... A song written to his mother and her new husband


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the morning:

Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi Thank you! I think this song should be for every kitty who loves a person and person who loves them! 


MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --This song is for you.
> 
> I Will Be Here by Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## Jcatbird

@oliviarussian Wow! What can I say? Pins the heart.


----------



## Shane Kent

My song of the day. My wife likes this song a lot, as do I.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --It says Video unavailable.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Ceiling Kitty - Not a music video but thought you would like this photo.










That's my cats Kitty and Rusty when I had them living in the building I work at. That is Kitty in the ceiling above Rusty


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I switched it from the official music video to a live version of the song. Hopefully that is available to everyone.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent Got it, listened to it, knew it and love it!

Ceiling Kitty! Great retrieval on your part. Did you go up or did Kitty come down?


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird If I was in the building alone she would hang out on my desk with me. If other people were around she spent most of the day in the ceiling and would come down to eat or use the litter every so often. At night she roamed the building for mice with her brother Rusty. There was no getting her out of the ceiling she could run from one end of the building to the other, in the ceiling. Rusty spent most of the time out of the ceiling but hung out up there as well. Whenever I see the "Ceiling Kitty" handle it makes me think of my Ceiling Kitty


----------



## Jcatbird

I can imagine seeing that handle the first time made you do a double take. She is a very smart kitty. I’m glad she descended from the skies to be with you. A gift from above! I expect Rusty helped to convince her.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird I am not sure if you are familiar with this show but Karen and I watched it a lot. We laughed so hard that she had a cat at work in her filing cabinet. And she tosses it into the ceiling, lol. That episode of the show was released in 2009 and in 2016 I had two cats at work


----------



## Jcatbird

Hysterics and hysterical laughing. I am familiar with the show but had not seen this episode. I have never seen that breed of cat before. A very rare Flying File Cat. I’ve had a UFF ( Unidentified Fliying Feline) but never an FFC. 
Thank you for the laughter!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> I switched it from the official music video to a live version of the song. Hopefully that is available to everyone.


Yes, it plays now. I never heard that song before. George Michael really does dance tunes well. 

My song of the evening, I love the lyrics:
"Why you wanna give me a run-around?" 

Runaround by Blues Traveler


----------



## MaggieDemi

This is the perfect song for the new year, clean slate:

'Cause everyone is forgiven now
'Cause tonight's the night the world begins again. 

Better Days by Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Kim Watcham

...im enjoying this song this afternoon


----------



## Kim Watcham




----------



## MaggieDemi

I guess this was called grunge in the 90s, the guitars are a little hard sounding, but I like Gavin Rossdale's voice:

Comedown by Bush


----------



## debijw

I love listening to music in other languages and woke up with this in my head this morning. Her voice is beautiful , there are so many good singers in the world and we are stuck with auto tuned rubbish.






This is rough translation of the song someone put in the comments.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> This is rough translation of the song someone put in the comments.


That's really beautiful! I like the lyrics.

Here's a Spanish song that I love:

Suerte (Whenever, Wherever) by Shakira


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> That's really beautiful! I like the lyrics.
> 
> Here's a Spanish song that I love:
> 
> Suerte (Whenever, Wherever) by Shakira


 I just had a little dance round the kitchen, I loved that song when it first came out am still envious of her moves...


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> I just had a little dance round the kitchen, I loved that song when it first came out


I'm glad you liked it. I was dancing around the room while it was playing too, Maggie was looking at me like I was nuts. 
Here's the English version:

Whenever, Wherever by Shakira


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

If you like the 80s sound, this is pure gold. I promise you it's worth a few minutes of your time to listen.


----------



## Jcatbird

@Kim Watcham I love Elton John and I thoroughly enjoyed listening that again.


----------



## MilleD

Ceiling Kitty said:


> If you like the 80s sound, this is pure gold. I promise you it's worth a few minutes of your time to listen.


Ooh, I like that!


----------



## MilleD

From me today, an amazing track from the massively underrated Powderfinger.

There's just something powerful and uplifting even when the aura of the music is quite melancholy. The video is quite funny


----------



## Shane Kent

Not sure how familiar people will be with the following band. They are from Western Canada.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Ceiling Kitty --Love it! Reminds me of listening to mixed tapes in the 80s.

@MilleD --Those lyrics are so sad & true, because you never really know what the other person is thinking, they might just sail away if they had the chance. Great song!

@Shane Kent --Never heard of that band, but I like it. 

Here's a good one, brilliant words:

Seems the road less traveled
Show's happiness unraveled,
And you got to take a little dirt
To keep what you love. 

If You Could Only See by Tonic


----------



## MilleD

MaggieDemi said:


> @Ceiling Kitty --Love it! Reminds me of listening to mixed tapes in the 80s.
> 
> @MilleD --Those lyrics are so sad & true, because you never really know what the other person is thinking, they might just sail away if they had the chance. Great song!
> 
> @Shane Kent --Never heard of that band, but I like it.
> 
> Here's a good one, brilliant words:
> 
> Seems the road less traveled
> Show's happiness unraveled,
> And you got to take a little dirt
> To keep what you love.
> 
> If You Could Only See by Tonic


Ooh ooh, I LOVE Tonic.

I had their album Lemon Parade (that this is from) years ago and only fairly recently added Head On Straight to my collection.


----------



## Jcatbird

This applies to kitties too! Watch the whole thing to see people with all sorts of rescues.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Jcatbird That is a beautiful video. Nice to see the dogs get loving homes.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --That was beautiful. He's right, they save us too. :Cat Here's the Princess Diana song you wanted me to post.

Goodbye England's Rose (Candle in the Wind 1997) by Elton John


----------



## KittenEevee

This song was released a few days ago, I was just listening to music on youtube and it came up on my recommendations. I downloaded it to my spotify and have been playing it non stop. I cried the first time I heard it. It's so catchy.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@KittenEevee --I love the words in that song, brilliant:
Beginnings always hide themselves in ends.
Everyone just wants to feel good
Everyone just wants to disappear. 

I love this band Nine Days, I saw them in concert. But they couldn't make a living at it so the lead singer went back to being a teacher:

Absolutely (Story of a Girl) by Nine Days


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> @Jcatbird --That was beautiful. He's right, they save us too. :Cat Here's the Princess Diana song you wanted me to post.
> 
> Goodbye England's Rose (Candle in the Wind 1997) by Elton John


 Can't watch this without crying.


----------



## Jcatbird

I think we all do. Worldwide sentiment.


kimthecat said:


> Can't watch this without crying.


----------



## Jcatbird

@KittenEevee Great song and very sad story. If he walks across American then I'll be watching for him to give him a smile.  I can understand the sentiments there


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love this song, I saw them in concert several times with Styx.

Can't Fight This Feeling by REO Speedwagon


----------



## debijw

Having an Apocalyptica evening... This is just perfect.


----------



## debijw

MaggiDemi have you heard this one? I really like their collaborations.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> MaggiDemi have you heard this one? I really like their collaborations.


No, I never heard that before. I love it! I didn't know Gavin Rossdale was still making new music.


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> No, I never heard that before. I love it! I didn't know Gavin Rossdale was still making new music.


It's quite old, at least 10 years ago but still sounds fresh.


----------



## Jcatbird

debijw said:


> Having an Apocalyptica evening... This is just perfect.


Wonderful! Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## debijw

My morning listening, The first time I heard this piece, the nursery children at the school I worked in were dancing to it in their PE lesson. It was wonderful to watch these little people. I went out that same afternoon and bought the album. This is the Benedictus from Karl Jenkins A Mass For Peace.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> It's quite old, at least 10 years ago but still sounds fresh.


Oh okay, I see it was released in 2010 but posted in 2018.  Well I hope Gavin Rossdale is still making music, he's so talented. Here's another one by him that I like. I wish the guitars weren't so harsh though, I would like to hear him with an acoustic guitar.

Machinehead by Bush


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> Oh okay, I see it was released in 2010 but posted in 2018.  Well I hope Gavin Rossdale is still making music, he's so talented. Here's another one by him that I like. I wish the guitars weren't so harsh though, I would like to hear him with an acoustic guitar.
> 
> Machinehead by Bush


Enjoy
















There are a few more on YouTube, I searched Gavin Rossdale acoustic.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> I searched Gavin Rossdale acoustic.


Thank you so much! I really enjoyed that. This is the kind of music Gavin should be doing, the louder guitars drown out his beautiful voice.


----------



## MaggieDemi

They had so many hits:

It Must Have Been Love by Roxette


----------



## Jcatbird

debijw said:


> My morning listening, The first time I heard this piece, the nursery children at the school I worked in were dancing to it in their PE lesson. It was wonderful to watch these little people. I went out that same afternoon and bought the album. This is the Benedictus from Karl Jenkins A Mass For Peace.


Lovely way to start the day and to end it!


----------



## debijw

Jcatbird said:


> Lovely way to start the day and to end it!


It's glorious isn't it?


----------



## MaggieDemi

This was my brother's favorite Roxette song: 

Dressed For Success by Roxette


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Something else from the end of the 80s.


----------



## Shane Kent

@kimthecat I listened to the "chirpy chirpy cheep cheep" song a few times and it is very catchy. It keeps popping into my head


----------



## kimthecat

Shane Kent said:


> @kimthecat I listened to the "chirpy chirpy cheep cheep" song a few times and it is very catchy. It keeps popping into my head


 I hope its not too annoying. 
I loke Love shack and Rock lobster too.

Another annoying song thats stays in my head that you just have to dance too. Doc doc doc doctor Beat


----------



## Shane Kent

@kimthecat Not annoying, it is very upbeat but poor little birdy's momma and poppa have gone far far away


----------



## MaggieDemi

@kimthecat --Gloria Estefan looks so young in that video! I never heard that song before.

@Shane Kent --Here's their other hit:

Roam by B-52s


----------



## Shane Kent

I hope everyone can see this otherwise I can post another. I really like this song a lot.


----------



## debijw

This ladies voice, the TV series Wallender introduced me to her.


----------



## Valanita

Autograph, played at our wedding for our dance....


----------



## Valanita

Forever Autumn, played at my OH's funeral....


----------



## Shane Kent

My song of the day.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Valanita --Those are both beautiful songs, I'm so sorry for your loss. John Denver is such a poet in his songs.

@debijw --Her high voice is really pretty, almost like a falsetto.

@Shane Kent --It's funny, my song of the day has kind of similar lyrics! "Hold On" no matter what to your relationships, whether it be husband/wife or friendship. I really like that idea. It's a country song though. 

We're Gonna Hold On


----------



## Valanita

MaggieDemi said:


> @Valanita --Those are both beautiful songs, I'm so sorry for your loss. John Denver is such a poet in his songs.


Thank you. The last, War of the World's CD & Forever Autumn was the last thing he was playing before he went into hospital. We had to have it at his funeral.


----------



## MaggieDemi

The Freshmen by The Verve Pipe


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --That song is so beautiful. I can really relate to it. My heart is with you tomorrow. ((hugs))


----------



## Shane Kent

@kimthecat "chirpy chirpy cheep cheep" Mommy and Daddy were only a breeze away getting stuff to eat


----------



## Jcatbird

For Sarah.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --That's the perfect song for today, animals & children in the voice of an angel. 

@Shane Kent --Cute bird arrangement. 

The 90s was really the decade of great singer-songwriter bands:

Alive by Pearl Jam


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's some more Gloria Estefan: 

Anything For You by Gloria Estefan


----------



## Shane Kent

I cruise the Internet logged in to Google Chrome so it creates playlist for me based on what I view


----------



## debijw

Jcatbird said:


> For Sarah.


Gosh that's lovely.


----------



## Jcatbird

@debijw I think so too! My daughter loved it as well. The video has darling pictures. A butterfly on the nose made me smile along with the baby and baby kitten together. The whole thing. I've loved it since it came out.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --She has a pretty voice. What does Soley mean? Only?

Here's a song to wake everybody up: 

Get On Your Feet by Gloria Estefan


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I am not 100% sure what Soley means but I would like to think she is singing about the Sunshine returning. Which both of us could most definitely relate to


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --You're right, I Googled it and Soley is Latin for Sun. 

This song is so beautiful. It's about husbands/fathers who take care of things (and those who don't).

Piece by Piece by Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MilleD

So my Google Home Hub has just played me this song which I haven't heard for years. The lyrics are a little bonkers, but it was a lovely uplifting morning moment here.


----------



## debijw

This needs no reason, no matter how many times I hear this beautiful song it always makes me a little teary.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@debijw --Somehow I didn't realize that song was about Vincent Van Gogh! I was wondering who Vincent was. Beautiful song.

@MilleD --I never heard that one, this is the only Des'ree song that I know below:

You Gotta Be by Des'ree


----------



## Shane Kent

I'm The Only One by Melissa Etheridge


----------



## debijw

Shane Kent said:


> I'm The Only One by Melissa Etheridge


Reminds me of Alanna Myles, Black Velvet


----------



## KittenKong

Nice one here from Rare Bird circ 1975. First heard it from a Radio Caroline recording.


----------



## KittenKong

And this from 1972 by Tony Ashton with Jon Lord of Deep Purple. 'Celebration'.

How was this never a hit?


----------



## Shane Kent

@KittenKong I like the first one a lot.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --That reminded me of ELO (Electric Light Orchestra). Have you ever heard of them?

Don't Bring Me Down by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## KittenKong

Shane Kent said:


> @KittenKong I like the first one a lot.


Great track from a superb album. I have the original 1971 Purple and orange label copy.

http://www.45worlds.com/vinyl/album/2400101


----------



## MaggieDemi

Steve Perry from Journey

Foolish Heart by Steve Perry


----------



## MaggieDemi

A nice sappy love song: 

All Out of Love by Air Supply


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love One Hit Wonders. I could listen to them all day. 

One More Try by Timmy T


----------



## debijw

My Sunday song, I could listen to Josh's voice forever,


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> My Sunday song, I could listen to Josh's voice forever,


I'm in the mood for country music tonight too. 

When You Kiss Me by Shania Twain


----------



## Jcatbird

For a night when the moon is close! @MaggieDemi I think you'll like this one.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Beautiful song!

Probably nobody has heard of this guy, but I love his music. I saw him in concert at a casino, only about 20 people showed up.

Carlene by Phil Vassar


----------



## Shane Kent

Go Go's . My young teenage years


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Go Go's . My young teenage years


I think Belinda Carlisle was in the Go-Go's: 

Heaven Is A Place On Earth by Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MaggieDemi

I forgot about this Police song:

King of Pain by Police


----------



## MaggieDemi

This is a sweet song: 

Bubbly by Colbie Caillat


----------



## MaggieDemi

She isn't very well known, but she has some good tunes:

No Mistakes by Patty Smyth


----------



## debijw

my favourite track on an album that doesn't have a bad song on it.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@debijw --That's a pretty song, I think I've heard it before.

Throwing it way back to more innocent times: 

Baby, Baby by Amy Grant


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> @debijw --That's a pretty song, I think I've heard it before.
> 
> Throwing it way back to more innocent times:
> 
> Baby, Baby by Amy Grant


I thought it was earlier than 1991.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> I thought it was earlier than 1991.


It was released in 1991, I just looked it up. 

I Should Be Laughing by Patty Smyth


----------



## MaggieDemi

Romantic song of the day: 

Raining on Sunday by Keith Urban


----------



## debijw

I love to listen to music from other cultures, this popped up as a recommended for you on YouTube and I was in awe, what a fabulous sound the Mongolian throat singing and traditional instruments make, I can't wait for their debut album this year.






This is the second track they put on YouTube


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

debijw said:


> my favourite track on an album that doesn't have a bad song on it.


_The Only Living Boy In New York_ for me.

Simon is a genius.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Here's an upbeat-sounding pop song with an 80s vibe, that you've probably never heard before. It's a good one if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love the chanting in this song: 

Return to Innocence by Enigma


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> I love the chanting in this song:
> 
> Return to Innocence by Enigma


What a lovely way to start the day.


----------



## debijw

Our first dance as a married couple song,


----------



## Kim Watcham

MaggieDemi said:


> That's really beautiful! I like the lyrics.
> 
> Here's a Spanish song that I love:
> 
> Suerte (Whenever, Wherever) by Shakira


@MaggieDemi i realy like this song sang in spanish


----------



## MaggieDemi

@debijw --Glad you liked the Enigma song...That song you posted has beautiful words. Is that Italian?

@Kim Watcham --I love Spanish music too. Here's some Enrique Iglesias:

Bailamos by Enrique Iglesias


----------



## debijw

MaggieDemi said:


> @debijw --Glad you liked the Enigma song...That song you posted has beautiful words. Is that Italian?
> 
> @Kim Watcham --I love Spanish music too. Here's some Enrique Iglesias:
> 
> Bailamos by Enrique Iglesias


It is Italian, I adore Andrea Bocelli, I have his portrait tattooed on my right arm and a stave of music from that song on my left arm. 
I like Enrique, I liked his dads music too, a pair of romantics.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dad got this for my 14th birthday, I always think about my Dad when I hear it, I'm 71 Today,  tomorrow

https://www.google.com/search?q=hap....69i57j0l5.17917j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - thanks for showing me this thread. Since you asked, I'd say this Divinyls song is probably the next most popular after "I Touch Myself." It's really not much more PG than that one, though!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Thanks for posting in my music thread! Yeah, that group seems to be obsessed with touching songs. :Wideyed
Since you mentioned INXS, here's one by them:

Need You Tonight by INXS


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --I found my favorite Silverchair song. I bet you'll recognize it. 

Ana's Song by Silverchair


----------



## tinydestroyer

I do recognize that Silverchair song @MaggieDemi - it's a really sad one!

I can't believe I forgot Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds when listing amazing Aussie bands @MaggieDemi @beardrinksbeer - one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Good song. I've heard of Nick Cave, but haven't listened to much of his music.

@beardrinksbeer --Here's your Australian national anthem!

Great Southern Land by Icehouse


----------



## tinydestroyer

This song is always a lovely one to wake up with:


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --That's a beautiful song, almost like a poem. I never heard of her before.

I love Don Henley. Here's my favorite duet by him:

Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough by Patty Smyth & Don Henley


----------



## MaggieDemi

I'm not sure if anybody will like this song because the guitars are really hard, but I love it:

Hemorrhage (In My Hands) by Fuel


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - that song brings me back to an angsty 8th grade!


----------



## tinydestroyer

Sad songs for snowy mornings:


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --I don't listen to much jazz, but that's really nice!... Here's another angsty song for you: 

Higher by Creed


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --What's your favorite AC/DC song? Here's mine:

You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --Good song. I've heard of Nick Cave, but haven't listened to much of his music.
> 
> @beardrinksbeer --Here's your Australian national anthem!
> 
> Great Southern Land by Icehouse


Here is the extended version - crank it up

https://www.adrive.com/public/jHYbxC/Icehouse - The Great Southern mix.zip


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I'm not sure if anybody will like this song because the guitars are really hard, but I love it:
> 
> Hemorrhage (In My Hands) by Fuel


It reminds me of this song by the Foo Fighters (Aussie band)


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --What's your favorite AC/DC song? Here's mine:
> 
> You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC


I have too many, let me think. While I think I will tell you this story. Me & me mates were in The Matthew Flinders pub decades ago on a saturday arvo & there was this band; they were good but there was not many people in the pub to enjoy them, so we made up for the small crowd  I remember them playing this song






when I think of my favorite, I shall post back


----------



## MaggieDemi

@beardrinksbeer --Thanks for posting in my music thread! AC/DC looks so young in that video... Yeah, I like the Foo Fighters, great song. See we do have some of the same music.  If you like them, then you must like Nirvana:

Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --Thanks for posting in my music thread! AC/DC looks so young in that video... Yeah, I like the Foo Fighters, great song. See we do have some of the same music.  If you like them, then you must like Nirvana:
> Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana


And it is a lovely thread at that :Singing

I love that song, he is another person to die too young

I blew my Definitive Technology BP2006 speakers at Xmas, I have to wait till I have the money to buy the Polk Signature Series S60's in a few weeks time; I will have a few weeks then to pick my 1st playlist; I have a Yamaha AX-596 amp that will crank up the music, I can hardly wait :Banghead


----------



## grumpy goby

My favourite Nirvana tune is probably this one:





Although all the cover songs they did on the live in New York set were all pretty amazing too!

My song today though is more lighthearted (I'm trying to listen to more kiwi bands haha)


----------



## MaggieDemi

@grumpy goby --I really like that Nirvana song. I don't know what Kiwi bands are, but I like the falsetto voice in that 2nd song. 

@beardrinksbeer --Here's my favorite John Lennon solo song. It's a slow one, but I love it: 

Watching the Wheels by John Lennon


----------



## grumpy goby

MaggieDemi said:


> @grumpy goby --I really like that Nirvana song. I don't know what Kiwi bands are, but I like the falsetto voice in that 2nd song.
> 
> @beardrinksbeer --Here's my favorite John Lennon solo song. It's a slow one, but I love it:
> 
> Watching the Wheels by John Lennon


Kiwi = A New Zealander


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> Kiwi = A New Zealander


Thanks, I never heard that expression. 

Here's my favorite John Lennon song with The Beatles:

Don't Let Me Down by The Beatles


----------



## MaggieDemi

My favorite Led Zeppelin song: 

Ramble On by Led Zeppelin


----------



## grumpy goby

Im having some seasick steve this evening


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer[/USER] --Here's my favorite John Lennon solo song. It's a slow one, but I love it:
> 
> Watching the Wheels by John Lennon
> [/MEDIA]


My favorite Lennon song is Slippin' And Slidin'







grumpy goby said:


> Kiwi = A New Zealander


They are from across the ditch 



MaggieDemi said:


> My favorite Led Zeppelin song:
> 
> Ramble On by Led Zeppelin
> [/MEDIA]


Mine is Black Dog


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This is a classic Aussie song from the late 60's. Can you guess who are the 2 singers? It is a beautiful song


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This is my favorite band at the moment, crank it up


----------



## MaggieDemi

@beardrinksbeer --
Black Dog- one of my favorites too
Slippin' and Slidin'- never heard that John Lennon song before, but I like it
Axiom- sweet song about the little girl, googled it but never heard of those singers
Babymetal- That sure was... unique. 

@grumpy goby --I like that. It reminds me of Lynyrd Skynyrd. 

Sweet Home Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's my favorite Def Leppard song. I saw them in concert, they are so good live:

Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --Thanks for posting in my music thread! AC/DC looks so young in that video... Yeah, I like the Foo Fighters, great song. See we do have some of the same music.  If you like them, then you must like Nirvana:
> 
> Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana


Good pick! This is one of those videos for my generation where everyone remebers the first time they heard it. Most of us remember where we heard he had died, too.

Since you were telling me you're a dance club kid @MaggieDemi - here's a song you might remember!


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Since you were telling me you're a dance club kid @MaggieDemi - here's a song you might remember!


Oh yes! They used to play that song in the clubs whenever they had a DJ. When they had live bands, it was more rock or country.

I love the lyrics to this song:

Love Bites by Def Leppard


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --
> Black Dog- one of my favorites too
> Slippin' and Slidin'- never heard that John Lennon song before, but I like it
> Axiom- sweet song about the little girl, googled it but never heard of those singers
> Babymetal- That sure was... unique.
> [/MEDIA]


The 2 singers in Axiom were Glenn Shorrock (Little River Band after Axiom) & Brian Cadd both Aussie legends

Slippin' and Slidin' is from my favorite Lennon album, I used to play it all the time

http://www.johnlennon.com/music/albums/rocknroll/

I love BABYMETAL, here is another one for ya (they have been together for around 6 years). This is my favorite song by them (nearly 2 million views)








MaggieDemi said:


> Here's my favorite Def Leppard song. I saw them in concert, they are so good live:
> 
> Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard


my favorite Def Leppard song is






crank it up (I do)


----------



## MaggieDemi

@beardrinksbeer -- 
I love Let's Get Rocked, they sang that at the concert I went to.

I never listened to that John Lennon album, but I recognize most of those songs by Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly, etc.

I know who the Little River Band is! This is my favorite song of theirs:

Lonesome Loser by Little River Band


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This is the one that started it off for LRB in Oz


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This is the one that started it off for LRB in Oz


I never heard that one, but it's a good song. They remind me a little of The Guess Who, which is a Canadian band I think:

American Woman by The Guess Who


----------



## MaggieDemi

This would be great moonshine drinking music: 

Fortunate Son by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## beardrinksbeer

as opposed to


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I play Creedence all the time John has an amazing voice, this my favorite Creedence song


----------



## MaggieDemi

I never heard Sweet Hitchhiker before, I love the lyrics.

My favorite The Who song: 

Eminence Front by The Who


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I never heard Sweet Hitchhiker before, I love the lyrics.
> My favorite The Who song:
> Eminence Front by The Who


I wish I didn't blow up my big speakers, that would sound excellent on a grouse music system :Banghead


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I wonder if you heard this old song before?


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I wish I didn't blow up my big speakers


Did you crank it up too loud? 



beardrinksbeer said:


> wonder if you heard this old song before?


No, I never heard of him before. Sounds a bit like techno music.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Did you crank it up too loud?
> 
> I had Definitive Technology BP 2006 speakers, they have/had 250W sub-woofers in the bottom of them
> http://www.audioreview.com/product/...speakers/definitive-technology/bp-2006tl.html
> The bloke from across the road & up a bit said his house was shaking, then all of a sudden it stopped; I blew one up which tripped the amp. I took them apart & found I blew 3 base drivers & one crossover, I only found 1 base driver, so I built 1 speaker & have it as my centre speaker for the TV; the base from TV shows & music videos goes through you, especially while in the bath
> I will get the money by the end of this month to get these beauties
> https://www.selby.com.au/polk-s60-hifi-home-theatre-tower-speakers-pair-brown-s60-brown.html
> The frequency range is from 26 to 40,000 - so I shouldn't need any subs to go with it
> I still haven't got my playlist with what to play first yet, that Eminence Front by the Who will be one
> 
> No, I never heard of him before. Sounds a bit like techno music.


It was ages ago & that is the only techno song I will ever like, he was ahead of his time


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> It was ages ago & that is the only techno song I will ever like, he was ahead of his time


You'll need some Rolling Stones on your playlist for sure when you get your new speakers. Here's my favorite: 

Start Me Up by The Rolling Stones


----------



## MaggieDemi

Well I gotta play some Buddy Holly now since it's the anniversary of his death.

My favorite:

That'll Be The Day by Buddy Holly


----------



## grumpy goby

Most days lead me back to Radiohead at sometime


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> Radiohead


Good song. 

I'm surprised my mom let my brothers & I blast this song when we were kids, but I guess the words went over her head: 

Walk This Way by Aerosmith


----------



## MaggieDemi

Okay, one more Aerosmith before I go to bed. Most romantic song ever (according to me). 

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing by Aerosmith


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> You'll need some Rolling Stones on your playlist for sure when you get your new speakers. Here's my favorite:
> 
> Start Me Up by The Rolling Stones


This the only RS song I will play or listen to








MaggieDemi said:


> Well I gotta play some Buddy Holly now since it's the anniversary of his death.
> 
> My favorite:
> 
> That'll Be The Day by Buddy Holly


That is my favorite too. RIP Buddy, your music will never be forgotten



grumpy goby said:


> Most days lead me back to Radiohead at sometime


this is my favorite radiohead (crank it up)








MaggieDemi said:


> Good song.
> 
> I'm surprised my mom let my brothers & I blast this song when we were kids, but I guess the words went over her head:
> 
> Walk This Way by Aerosmith


I don't like Tyler, a bit like Jagger, but I like this song






Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite; watch out for dropbrears thou


----------



## grumpy goby

My Rolling Stones pick (and always was on the juke box when I visited my old local in Surrey - I miss English pubs! )


----------



## beardrinksbeer

grumpy goby said:


> My Rolling Stones pick (and always was on the juke box when I visited my old local in Surrey - I miss English pubs! )


I hope this helps, this the Tullah pub from my balcony


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> This would be great moonshine drinking music:
> 
> Fortunate Son by Creedence Clearwater Revival


I love me some Creedence, too. Even though they weren't really "born on the bayou," - them boys is from California. Still, they play pretty good.

Here's another good moonshine drinkin song:





I'd say "don't get me started posting moonshine drinkin music, that's pretty much all I listen to," but then again, what's so bad about that? 

@beardrinksbeer I've never heard of BABYMETAL - what a fun band!


----------



## grumpy goby

beardrinksbeer said:


> I hope this helps, this the Tullah pub from my balcony
> 
> View attachment 391956


Not really haha. We have pubs in NZ and I spend enough time in Oz for for work... but nothing is like an old country English pub. They are just perfect  (and apart from family, legit the only convenience I miss hehe) parts of my old local was 440 years old! The new bits were 150yo...


----------



## beardrinksbeer

tinydestroyer said:


> I love me some Creedence, too. Even though they weren't really "born on the bayou," - them boys is from California. Still, they play pretty good.
> Here's another good moonshine drinkin song:
> I'd say "don't get me started posting moonshine drinkin music, that's pretty much all I listen to," but then again, what's so bad about that?
> 
> @beardrinksbeer I've never heard of BABYMETAL - what a fun band!


George Thorogood is good as well 

I watched BABYMETAL's April 2016 Wembley Stadium concert, and I was hooked

Late last year at the end of their world tour, they played in their home country Japan to 110,000 people over 2 nights; here is a small sample (585MB - crank it up, and then some more )

https://www.adrive.com/public/cf33dR/Black Night - Headbanger.mkv



grumpy goby said:


> Not really haha. We have pubs in NZ and I spend enough time in Oz for for work... but nothing is like an old country English pub. They are just perfect  (and apart from family, legit the only convenience I miss hehe) parts of my old local was 440 years old! The new bits were 150yo...


If it is that old, I bet you it would need a coat of paint by now


----------



## MaggieDemi

@grumpy goby --I never heard Little Red Rooster before, it's got kind of a jazzy vibe. 

@tinydestroyer --That Albert King song is bluesy/jazzy too. Post as many drinkin' songs as you like, we're trying to make a playlist and can use the help. 

@beardrinksbeer --
I was going to post that Run DMC version, but I didn't know if you liked rap singers.
I've always liked that Creep song, but I didn't know that Radiohead sang it.
I can't remember what George Thorogood sings, I'll have to look him up.

What about David Bowie? Here's my favorite: 

Fame by David Bowie


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> [@beardrinksbeer --
> I was going to post that Run DMC version, but I didn't know if you liked rap singers.
> I've always liked that Creep song, but I didn't know that Radiohead sang it.
> I can't remember what George Thorogood sings, I'll have to look him up.
> What about David Bowie? Here's my favorite:
> Fame by David Bowie


I don't like rap, but that one is a toe tapper for some reason :Mooning well, it is close to the toes 

George, my favorite, I bet you heard it b4






Who doesn't like Bowie, my favorite, it always makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up :Cat (close)


----------



## MaggieDemi

What about Bon Jovi? Everybody likes Bon Jovi, I think... 

My favorite:

Livin' On A Prayer by Bon Jovi


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> George, my favorite, I bet you heard it b4


Yes! I've heard that song before. I just looked him up on YouTube, I know several of his songs.



beardrinksbeer said:


> Who doesn't like Bowie, my favorite


Love that Heroes song too.

Here's a good drinkin' song: 

I Drink Alone by George Thorogood


----------



## tinydestroyer

Bowie and Radiohead in one night? Nice. Spent many, many, many hours in youth with Bowie and Thom Yorke.

Just the hits, since I don't wanna pull from the b-sides this early in my set.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Just the hits, since I don't wanna pull from the b-sides this early in my set.


I'm curious to see what the b-sides will be. I like most music, except for opera and classical. My dad played a little bit of everything growing up.

I always liked Bon Jovi's cowboy songs:

Blaze of Glory by Bon Jovi


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi After thinking about it, I don't know if I can really find any b-sides for Bowie or Radiohead. They're both too iconic. I'll try this, then. Not (as big,) hits:










@MaggieDemi - you've got one of the broadest tastes in music out of anyone I know! That's good. I'll keep working on drinkin songs for the playlist.


----------



## grumpy goby

Spiders from Mars is my fav Bowie album!!






And something a bit different from my old archive!!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> What about Bon Jovi? Everybody likes Bon Jovi, I think...
> My favorite:
> Livin' On A Prayer by Bon Jovi


I love both of those Bon Jovi songs, but that's about it for him

I grew up with thing band, my favorite


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> you've got one of the broadest tastes in music out of anyone I know!


Yeah, my dad loves music and I have 3 brothers, so there was always music playing. I like everything!



grumpy goby said:


> Spiders from Mars is my fav Bowie album!!


I've never heard that Bowie song before, but it's a good one.



beardrinksbeer said:


> I grew up with thing band, my favorite


I never heard of Slade, but I really like the lyrics. I'll have to look up some of their other music tomorrow.

John Mellencamp was the first cassette tape my brothers and I bought ourselves. But we didn't have it very long, my mom banned it because of this song.  So of course it's my favorite:

Jack & Diane by John Mellencamp


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's another song forbidden by my mom when we were kids. I always thought it was beautiful:

Angel of the Morning by Juice Newton


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's another song forbidden by my mom when we were kids. I always thought it was beautiful:
> ]


Stuff ya mum, just like my mum; they can go stuff each other :Rage

This a is a beautiful song (you will get it)


----------



## grumpy goby

Having a day listening to the music of my teenage years (lots of smashing pumpkins, blur, pulp, nirvana, pixies, Radiohead)

Right now it's this:


----------



## grumpy goby

And I was obsessed with these boys for a while when I was about 15! (I can still recite this track word for word haha)


----------



## MaggieDemi

@grumpy goby --I never heard of those two bands Pulp & Pixies, but I like the songs. I remember that Intergalactic song. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> Stuff ya mum, just like my mum; they can go stuff each other


LOL! I agree.



beardrinksbeer said:


> This a is a beautiful song (you will get it)


Beautiful song. I get it. 

Here's the theme song from Dukes of Hazzard, which my brothers and I used to watch together. Fortunately, that didn't get banned:

Good Ol' Boys by Waylon Jennings


----------



## grumpy goby

MaggieDemi said:


> @grumpy goby --I never heard of those two bands Pulp & Pixies, but I like the songs. I remember that Intergalactic song.
> 
> LOL! I agree.
> 
> Beautiful song. I get it.
> 
> Here's the theme song from Dukes of Hazard, which my brothers and I used to watch together. Fortunately, that didn't get banned:
> 
> Good Ol' Boys by Waylon Jennings


Pulp were very much a major player during the 90s britpop scene, it was my formative musical years I guess!! Jarvis Cocker (pulp lead singer) is still an active musician though not as prominent and dominant as some of the other britpoppers like Damon Albarn (of Blur, Gorillaz, good the bad and the Queen), Noel Gallagher (Oasis & high flying birds) or Thom Yorke (obviously Radiohead are still producing amazing music, as is Thom in his own right and Johnny Greenwood too) [edit to add I dont think Radiohead are really britpop but certainly the same timeframe!]


----------



## grumpy goby

Duplicate...


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I'll keep working on drinkin songs for the playlist.


Keep 'em coming, we need all we can get. 



grumpy goby said:


> Noel Gallagher (Oasis


I know who Oasis is. I can't remember what they sing, but I like them.

I was going to post a different Springsteen song, but I liked this one so much that it's my new favorite. I love a good cry in your beer (or moonshine) song: 

Lonesome Day by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi That's a good Springsteen song! I hadn't heard it. Here is my favorite:





Actually, that whole album: Nebraska - is amazing. Only so-so for drinkin' unless you're in a melancholy mood.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Here is my favorite:


I never heard that one before, great song.

Here's my second favorite Springsteen, the lyrics are so pretty: 

Human Touch by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jcatbird

Oh dear. No classical at all? What about imagining you are a lion as you listen to the "March of the Lions"?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Oh dear. No classical at all?


Hi J! Thanks for coming to my music thread. No, I don't like instrumentals. I'm a lover of words, remember? I gotta have my words. Thanks for posting though! I can imagine some words into it. 

I saw this band in concert several years ago, but the lead singer Lou Gramm had a brain tumor & couldn't sing very well anymore. It was still nice to see them though. My favorite song of theirs:

I Want To Know What Love Is by Foreigner


----------



## grumpy goby

This is my absolute favourite classical piece


----------



## tinydestroyer

@grumpy goby @Jcatbird - I totally forgot to add anything Classical / instrumental. I guess Debussy is more Impressionist? But still no words (sorry @MaggieDemi )


----------



## grumpy goby

My instrumental (no classical choice) is Rodrigo Y Gabriela.

Saw them live many years ago and was simply astounded by the talent


----------



## Jcatbird

@grumpy goby and @tinydestroyer Oh to be able to make music like those pieces! Love, love , love anything that makes me tap my feet, close my eyes or feel the vibrations of the instruments. All three of the previous pieces are perfection. I love all types of music but just to be able to play something like that would be marvelous. Of course, @MaggieDemi to be able to sing beautiful words would be a dream come true too!


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi This one is for you. Sarah loved it so maybe you will like it.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> John Mellencamp was the first cassette tape my brothers and I bought ourselves. But we didn't have it very long, my mom banned it because of this song.  So of course it's my favorite:
> ]


here is fav song by John






my Beastie Boys fav (crank it up)








MaggieDemi said:


> Here's the theme song from Dukes of Hazzard, which my brothers and I used to watch together. Fortunately, that didn't get banned:
> 
> Good Ol' Boys by Waylon Jennings


I used to watch them good old boys all the time, that is why I don't mind my car going airbourne or around corners on 2 wheels


----------



## beardrinksbeer

From Triple J in Oz


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --That's fine! Post what you like and I'll give it a listen. I'm openminded even if it doesn't have words.

@beardrinksbeer --I love that Pink Houses song too. I saw him in concert in Canada, his band is amazing. I remember that Beastie Boys song too. 

@Jcatbird --I have that Shawn Mullins cd. My fave below, love this line: "Everything's Gonna Be All Right." 

Lullaby by Shawn Mullins


----------



## tinydestroyer

Ok, @MaggieDemi there's not much rap on her either yet. That's alllllll words. Here's a goodie but oldie:





And, of course, the VU song they sampled:





And I love Pulp, too @grumpy goby 
Here's a good solo song from Jarvis Cocker





It has that 60s guitar down really well!

Sorry to post so many in a row!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --
I don't mind some rap, I used to request that Gin & Juice song when out dancing. 
I love Lou Reed, that's my fave of his too.
Never heard of Jarvis Cocker, but not bad, I like it.

@Jcatbird --You'll love this one. My favorite Elvis, I love the Sun Records sound. I think this was his first song ever: 

That's All Right by Elvis Presley


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi "Everything's gonna be alright is my favorite too. " It brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --I love The Carpenters, she had the voice of an angel. Here's my favorite Johnny Cash song when I was a kid. My dad had this record or 8-track tape.

If I Were a Carpenter by Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash


----------



## beardrinksbeer

my favorite Lou Reed






my favorite Carpenter song, actually, it is just Karen


----------



## Jcatbird

@beardrinksbeer Katen Carpenter was certainly at her best in that song. Such a lovely voice! Of course, being a beast lover, I still love ," Bless the Beasts and the Children." It gets me every time. I also really love this one. It's a bit different but beautiful.


----------



## grumpy goby

Also some British HipHop (I'm not sure what scroobius pip falls under... a lot of his stuff is very good lyrically anyway... also he drops he F-bomb once or twice, may not be allowed?)






Not his most cutting track, but I like the concept and the Billy Bragg Reference


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> my favorite Carpenter song, actually, it is just Karen


I never heard that before, but it's my new favorite. Beautiful lyrics. 



Jcatbird said:


> I also really love this one. It's a bit different but beautiful.


I never heard that one either, very pretty.

@grumpy goby --I liked the Bjork one. 

Favorite Sting song, love the fields of barley part: 

Fields of Gold by Sting


----------



## MaggieDemi

2nd fave Sting/Police song, a little controversial, but I've always liked it:

Don't Stand So Close To Me by The Police


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi No words here but I thought the view might make up for it. One more after this.


----------



## Jcatbird

If you put my previous post together with this one, I think @Shane Kent and @1CatOverTheLine might enjoy them.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> If you put my previous post together with this one


Cute kitties in the first one. I recognize that second one from somewhere. 

I loved this song as a kid. I saw them in concert a few times a decade ago:

Mr. Roboto by Styx


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I never heard that before, but it's my new favorite. Beautiful lyrics.
> I never heard that one either, very pretty.


They are, I play it ever now and then, it is a beautiful song just like the one I put up of Axiom - A Little Ray of Sunshine 
Karen died too young, she was probably the first women in the world to die of anorexia


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This song was number 1 on the Aussie charts for 2 years


----------



## tinydestroyer

Karen was only 32- that's how old I am now. So sad.

Here's more drinkin music @MaggieDemi - all Gillian Welch is moonshine music by nature, but this one is pretty and a little sad. For when you're feeling some typa way, but you done had a few drinks already, so you just lean into it.


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This song was number 1 on the Aussie charts for 2 years


I never heard of Daddy Cool before, but great song. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Karen was only 32- that's how old I am now


You're a youngster. I'm a decade older than you plus one year. I love that Gillian Welch song. That's definitely a moonshine drinkin' tune. 

Here's another singer that died too young. Okay maybe he wasn't that young, but I wish he could have stuck around for another 20 years or so.

Favorite Tom Petty:

Don't Do Me Like That by Tom Petty


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --You'll remember this one.
This is in honor of me buying a lottery ticket today. I have officially become a sinful gambler. (Yes lottery tickets were forbidden by my church too, basically everything was forbidden except for breathing.)

The Gambler by Kenny Rogers


----------



## tinydestroyer

@beardrinksbeer - #1 for two years?! That's impressive.

@MaggieDemi I was in a church like that, once. You buy you a lottery ticket, girl. I hope you win, too! Here's a song (drinking one,) about sinning - just for you:





And of course, that great Aussie band:


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I was in a church like that, once. You buy you a lottery ticket, girl. I hope you win, too! Here's a song (drinking one,) about sinning - just for you:


Thanks for the sinning songs.  $173 million, I sure hope I win too.

I grew up in the same church as Michael. It just makes you weird. I can really sympathize with him. This is my favorite song of his:

Give In To Me by Michael Jackson


----------



## Jcatbird

How about this voice?



I really like Jade Bird.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I never heard of Daddy Cool before, but great song.


here is my fav of theirs








tinydestroyer said:


> @beardrinksbeer - #1 for two years?! That's impressive.


They were an impressive band that heaps of hits, you won't get anywhere near that now-a-days with the music factory of today. Songs of yesteryear were better :Singing


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This one of my favorite songs, I believe it will be yours to MaggieDemi


----------



## tinydestroyer

Jcatbird said:


> I really like Jade Bird.


I've never heard this before, what a cool song! She's got a very cool and quirky voice- you're right.

@MaggieDemi i didn't know that about Michael's upbringing. I knew about Prince being a member of that church, though.


----------



## Jcatbird

tinydestroyer said:


> I've never heard this before, what a cool song! She's got a very cool and quirky voice- you're right
> 
> Her voice is different in other songs but I really like the sound in that one. She has done a lot! Here is another example.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Jcatbird said:


> Here is another example.


That song is so pretty! She's got a really great range of styles. And the accents are fun! I couldn't quite place hers, because she was doing an Aussie and Kiwi accent, but she started off with a (cockney?) Brit accent. I'd have never been able to guess her nationality if she hadn't spoken to the crowd before m.

It's always so mind-boggling to me how "American" other native English speakers sound when they're singing. Certainly not everyone sounds that way. Adele always sounds British, for example. It's probably just because I'm American that I think some of them sound that way. Or, maybe it's just that American English uses the same inflections as people do when singing? Not sure.


----------



## Jcatbird

@tinydestroyer She made me laugh at the beginning of this. That's why I posted that version. She has lots of songs out there and her voice varies a lot. Interesting singer. I'm not sure sometimes either where people are from when they sing.


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This one of my favorite songs, I believe it will be yours to MaggieDemi


Yes, that has always been one of my favorite power ballads. I love the lyrics. 
I really like that Daddy Cool Hi Honey Ho song too. It kind of reminds me of this band, not sure if you know them, here's my two faves:

The Weight by The Band





Up On Cripple Creek by The Band


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> How about this voice?
> I really like Jade Bird.


J, I love that song, thank you for posting it. I never heard of Jade Bird, but I love singer-songwriters and story songs.



tinydestroyer said:


> i didn't know that about Michael's upbringing. I knew about Prince being a member of that church, though.


Yes Prince too. And he's also dead.  They even try to tell you what to "think" about. So kids grow up not being able to think for themselves or do anything on their own. That's why Michael was so childlike, he never grew up.

Fave Prince song below:

7 by Prince


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Adele always sounds British


I love Adele. We should post our favorites tomorrow. I don't have time right now. I have to get my 8 hours beauty sleep. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> Songs of yesteryear were better


I agree, classic rock is the best. Here's another song in case you didn't like the other ones:

Magic Carpet Ride by Steppenwolf


----------



## Jcatbird

Ha! I just listened to that Steppenwolf song!

Here's something that is sung by someone I know. I think all the girls here did a great job. No instruments but their voices.


----------



## grumpy goby

My favourite female singer (and a folky - I have seen her many times at folk festivals)

She's also a Yorkshire lass

I have done ALOT of folk fests ( like 20yrs of them) and I get excited when I find an English folky I like. Mostly it's Celtic or Americana & Blues!






And Johnny Flynn as a bit of balance (another English folky)


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Here is another Aussie band you never heard of - 1927
This is off their 1st album called - .......ish
It is a very good album, I recommend it for you


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Here's something that is sung by someone I know.


Your niece has a beautiful voice. :Angelic



grumpy goby said:


> My favourite female singer (and a folky


I don't know much folk music, but that is really beautiful, I'd like to hear more. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> Here is another Aussie band you never heard of - 1927


Never heard of them, but really pretty words, so of course I like it. 
When you posted that Skid Row song yesterday, that got me thinking about other power ballads like this:

Heaven by Warrant


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Did you find your favorite Adele song? I'm curious to see if it is the same as mine:

Someone Like You by Adele


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Never heard of them, but really pretty words, so of course I like it.
> When you posted that Skid Row song yesterday, that got me thinking about other power ballads like this:
> Heaven by Warrant


here is my fav Warrant song


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --Did you find your favorite Adele song? I'm curious to see if it is the same as mine:
> 
> Someone Like You by Adele


This is it! I don't know her music very well, but they played this at my last job all the time. Thanks for finding it!


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> This is it! I don't know her music very well, but they played this at my last job all the time. Thanks for finding it!


You're welcome. I love Adele, I just don't know the names of her songs.



beardrinksbeer said:


> here is my fav Warrant song


I always liked that song, it's slightly naughty like this one:

Once Bitten Twice Shy by Great White


----------



## grumpy goby

@maggidemi there is a whole wealth of folk music out there and it's so broad... I recommend looking into it and exploring

Today's singer song is Nadia Reid (another Kiwi)


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## MaggieDemi

@grumpy goby --Brilliant lyrics. That sounds like me-- "Shingle by shingle I'm patchin' up the roof." 

Is Bob Dylan considered Folk music? I love him. I've seen him in concert several times, but he changes the words to his songs, so it's hard to sing along. Fave Dylan below:

A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall by Bob Dylan


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a cowboy song, just 'cause I love cowboy songs: 

@Jcatbird -- You'll like this one:

Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys by Waylon Jennings


----------



## tinydestroyer

Cowboy songs are the theme tonight, eh? That's a really good one @MaggieDemi - Alright, here's my pick.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Alright, here's my pick.


I love the Dixie Chicks. Keep the country tunes coming, that's soul music to me.

@beardrinksbeer --If you're still around, here's a metal one for you. I've always loved the guitar intro:

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I love the Dixie Chicks. Keep the country tunes coming, that's soul music to me.
> 
> @beardrinksbeer --If you're still around, here's a metal one for you. I've always loved the guitar intro:
> 
> Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses


If I am still around? I didn't get bite by a snake & die - yet

I love this one by the Gunners (the long version thou)






Axl turns me off the rest of their music


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> If I am still around? I didn't get bite by a snake & die - yet


Just checking.  I love November Rain. Here's one you might remember by White Lion.

@Jcatbird --You will like this one since you love songs about children. 

When The Children Cry by White Lion


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer -- We weren't even born yet in 1969, but here's my favorite Bryan Adams song. I'm sure you remember it. 

Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams


----------



## Jcatbird

Lovely! Here's one in return. Perhaps th video will make you laugh. I suppose that since @beardrinksbeer has seen a flying porpoise, a body surfing elephant won't surprise him!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer -- We weren't even born yet in 1969, but here's my favorite Bryan Adams song. I'm sure you remember it.


Nope, wasn't born yet. But I wish I had been! Even earlier woulda been more my style. This is a good song. Nice to be reminded of Summer when it's so cold and wintery here.

This is what I was listening to on my icy walk tonight:


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Here's one in return. Perhaps th video will make you laugh.


That's a cute Beatles song. I love them, but I never heard that one before.



tinydestroyer said:


> This is what I was listening to on my icy walk tonight:


Great song. I never heard of them before.

I don't know much about Pink Floyd, but I really like this song, the lyrics are pretty. I hope you all like it too: 

Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> I don't know much about Pink Floyd, but I really like this song, the lyrics are pretty. I hope you all like it too:
> 
> Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd


This is one of their best.


----------



## grumpy goby

I'm a big fan of the 60s bands - particularly partial to the kinks but the Beatles were a staple growing up as my dad was a big fan!

Today I'm on Unknown Mortal Orchestra






And because it's Valentine's Day, here's a song about misery and heartbreak


----------



## grumpy goby

A more valentine and pet forum friendly love song. Also local boys for my home town!


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> A more valentine and pet forum friendly love song. Also local boys for my home town!


I love the Cure! Here's my favorite song by them below:

Fascination Street by The Cure


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> And because it's Valentine's Day, here's a song about misery and heartbreak


That's the saddest song I've ever heard! So of course I loved it. 

@tinydestroyer --Since you like Miranda Lambert, you'll like this duet. It's a whiskey drinkin' song. 

Drowns The Whiskey by Jason Aldean & Miranda Lambert


----------



## beardrinksbeer

grumpy goby said:


> A more valentine and pet forum friendly love song. Also local boys for my home town!


This is a Valentine's Day song (crank it up)


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --Since you like Miranda Lambert, you'll like this duet. It's a whiskey drinkin' song.
> 
> Drowns The Whiskey by Jason Aldean & Miranda Lambert


It's a good drinkin song. I don't think I've heard it before!

@beardrinksbeer Great choice! Haven't listened to the Misfits in a while.

Here's a modern David Bowie song that's named for today:


----------



## Jcatbird

Okay, I'm going to add a song for the day! Happy Valentine's Day to all!


----------



## Jcatbird

This is another good one. 




Great words.


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This is a Valentine's Day song (crank it up)


Most romantic song ever. :Hilarious



tinydestroyer said:


> Here's a modern David Bowie song that's named for today:


Was that supposed to be a love song? I couldn't tell by the words. 



Jcatbird said:


> Okay, I'm going to add a song for the day! Happy Valentine's Day to all!


Now that one was truly romantic. I love that Time In A Bottle song too. 

I'm not sure if this one is a love song or a breakup song, but I like it:

Love Song by Tesla


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> Was that supposed to be a love song? I couldn't tell by the words.


No. I don't suppose it was. I'd never seen the video before now. I'm not sure how I feel about that song anymore.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about that song anymore.


That's okay. David Bowie is always good, whether romantic or not.

Here's the kind of mood I'm in tonight:

Born To Be Wild by Steppenwolf


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --This one is for you since you love Patsy Cline. This is my favorite, I always liked the part where she gets to keep the records. 

She's Got You by Patsy Cline


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi I do love Patsy. My Dad and I would listen to her all the time. Here's one:


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I do love Patsy. My Dad and I would listen to her all the time. Here's one:


Thanks, I love that one too. 

@beardrinksbeer -- Here's one by Poison that you might like:

Every Rose Has Its Thorn by Poison


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's the kind of mood I'm in tonight:
> Born To Be Wild by Steppenwolf


This is my Born to be Wild by Slade from the first album I ever bought






you will love this song from the same album


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Did you like Darling be Home Soon, it is a song that has stood the test of time


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Did you like Darling be Home Soon, it is a song that has stood the test of time


Of course I loved it. The words are beautiful.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I know a lot of good stuff, don't eye :Watching :Bear :Wideyed :Wacky


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I know a lot of good stuff, don't eye


Do you remember these guys? I haven't listened to them in like a decade:

Here I Go Again by Whitesnake


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's an even better one, this one is really romantic:

Is This Love by Whitesnake


----------



## Jcatbird

On a different note.... since another thread mentioned some connections to Riki tiki tavi. 
Have you ever heard this one?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Have you ever heard this one?


No, I never heard that before. It's got a good beat to it. Gotta get a mongoose to kill those snakes.

Here's another sinning song: 

Bad To The Bone by George Thorogood


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> No, I never heard that before. It's got a good beat to it. Gotta get a mongoose to kill those snakes.
> 
> Here's another sinning song:
> 
> Bad To The Bone by George Thorogood


Is that song about me?

here is another song by George






and this is pure gold


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Here are a couple of songs you would not believe this band did


----------



## beardrinksbeer

How about this one? I am trying to make up, I have been busy doing gardening & drinking


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This is an Aussie band you should find & listen to their music, here is a sample


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's another sinning song:
> Bad To The Bone by George Thorogood
> [/MEDIA]


Sin away sister   :Woot :Happy :Wideyed :Watching


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Jcatbird - I do know that Donovan song. Great pick! It's one of those that gets stuck in your head, and you just hum along all day. But in a good way!

I'm cookin chili over here today. There's just enough snow to warrant it. Here's what's on my record player:


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Is that song about me?


LOL. No, it was about me being a rebel lately.



beardrinksbeer said:


> Sin away sister


I'll give it my best try. 



beardrinksbeer said:


> I am trying to make up, I have been busy doing gardening & drinking


Lots of good songs, I'll tell you what I think once I listen to them all. I love Air Supply, but I didn't know they were Australian. Here's my favorite:

All Out of Love by Air Supply


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I'm cookin chili over here today. There's just enough snow to warrant it. Here's what's on my record player:


Chili sounds good. Was it extra spicy? I like that Etta James song, I don't listen to much blues/jazz, but I could dance to that. 

@beardrinksbeer --You surprised me with some of your song choices! I didn't know you liked Lionel Richie, Phil Collins, and Air Supply. I know and love all those songs, except I never heard Mama Said before. Here's my favorite Phil Collins:

Invisible Touch by Phil Collins


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> Chili sounds good. Was it extra spicy? I like that Etta James song, I don't listen to much blues/jazz, but I could dance to that.


Chili came out good. I'll leave it to cook overnight, and it'll be even better tomorrow. It's pretty spicy, but not annoyingly so. Smoky flavors in mine: red chiles, chipotles, and a hint of sweet.

Good phil Collins song!

Heard this song at the grocery store. Haven't thought about it in a while:


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> red chiles, chipotles


That's pretty mild. I would use habanero or ghost pepper. I like it fiery. 
I like that Cranberries song, I think the lead singer just died. 

Here's another good Lionel Richie song:

Say You, Say Me by Lionel Richie


----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> That's pretty mild. I would use habanero or ghost pepper. I like it fiery.
> I like that Cranberries song, I think the lead singer just died.


I just mean that it's majority chipotles, so it's not too crazy. I do use habanero as the accent, though. And tons of cayenne.

Ghost pepper is good, but REAL spicy. You love spicy food I take it? I would wanna try that, but I guess I just have my recipe and stick to it.

I didn't know Dolores O Rourke died! That's crazy! How sad.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Ghost pepper is good, but REAL spicy. You love spicy food I take it?


Yeah, I like smoke to come out my ears. I had Carolina Reaper powder on my pizza tonight. That is like 2 million on the Scoville Scale. 
The lead singer of the Cranberries died recently, she was only a little older than me.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --You surprised me with some of your song choices! I didn't know you liked Lionel Richie, Phil Collins, and Air Supply. I know and love all those songs, except I never heard Mama Said before. Here's my favorite Phil Collins:
> ]


I don't like Lionel Richie, Phil Collins Or Air Supply, sometimes my brain goes funny when I am sober and I like a song or two of theirs, but then I have a drink & get back to normal 



tinydestroyer said:


> Heard this song at the grocery store. Haven't thought about it in a while:


This is a song called Dreams, as well


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Here is a song to download and watch, it is directed by a bloke called Guy Ritchie  yes, that Guy Ritchie

https://www.adrive.com/public/HsNfNT/Biting Elbows - 'Bad Mother****er'.mp4


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> sometimes my brain goes funny when I am sober and I like a song or two of theirs, but then I have a drink & get back to normal


Next we'll have you liking country. 

I love Van Halen. I'll post my favorites tomorrow.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Next we'll have you liking country.
> 
> I love Van Halen. I'll post my favorites tomorrow.


This is the only country I like, apart from Oz


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This is a song called Dreams, as well


That song is really uplifting.  I know they have some good love songs too, but I can't think of the names of them at the moment, so here's my favorite Van Halen for now:

Jump by Van Halen


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> This is the only country I like


Try this one. It's all about the words. 

Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi I love Johnny Cash, too! Another one all about the lyrics:


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Another one all about the lyrics:


Ha, that happened to my dad. My grandma named him Connie. She was Canadian and that's a boys name over there. He got in so many fist fights that he ended up changing his name when he was a teenager.

Here's another good power ballad:

Something To Believe In by Poison


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> That song is really uplifting.  I know they have some good love songs too, but I can't think of the names of them at the moment, so here's my favorite Van Halen for now:
> Jump by Van Halen


You have to crank it up thou



MaggieDemi said:


> Try this one. It's all about the words.
> Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash


Is that having having chili? :Mooning



tinydestroyer said:


> @MaggieDemi I love Johnny Cash, too! Another one all about the lyrics:


Was the B side called 'A Girl named Fred?'


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi thats pretty good character-building, I guess! 

@beardrinksbeer ablther song about fire - it seems this whole group of rockabilly boys sure liked them some chili.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

tinydestroyer said:


> @MaggieDemi thats pretty good character-building, I guess!
> 
> @beardrinksbeer ablther song about fire - it seems this whole group of rockabilly boys sure liked them some chili.


A few decades ago I ran a bath for me & my then lady, she put a bit of eucalyptus oil in the bath.
We got in at the same time, we then looked at each other, then we both got up very quickly; it felt like I had great balls of fire, I'll let you work out the female equivalent.
Do not put eucalyptus oil in your bath - ever :Nurse


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Is that having having chili? :Mooning


Oh, I get it now. It took me a minute. Burns going in and burns coming out.



beardrinksbeer said:


> You have to crank it up thou


Of course I cranked it up. 



tinydestroyer said:


> song about fire - it seems this whole group of rockabilly boys sure liked them some chili.


LOL. You two are ruining my romantic thoughts about fire.


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Do not put eucalyptus oil in your bath - ever :Nurse


Yeah, it tingles like mint or menthol. Thanks for the visual. :Hilarious


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Your welcome 

It was meant to say, "it is like having chili?". yep, you get the burning ring of fire :Mooning


----------



## tinydestroyer

beardrinksbeer said:


> A few decades ago I ran a bath for me & my then lady, she put a bit of eucalyptus oil in the bath.
> We got in at the same time, we then looked at each other, then we both got up very quickly; it felt like I had great balls of fire, I'll let you work out the female equivalent.
> Do not put eucalyptus oil in your bath - ever :Nurse


Hahahaha!!!! 
Pro tip from down under!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

tinydestroyer said:


> Hahahaha!!!!
> Pro tip from down under!


blood oath

........ I get it, downunder - lol


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> downunder


Dr. Bronner's has a warning on their peppermint soap, they say to watch your undercarriage.

I found that Van Halen love song: 

When It's Love by Van Halen


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi haha. Your undercarriage!
I never was into Van Halen, but that's a good one.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --You surprised me, I thought I was the only one who knew ELO.  Here's my favorite:

Don't Bring Me Down by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Shane Kent

Big in Europe when I was a kid, and obviously even bigger now this song is pushing 400 million views. I have several older brothers and sisters and this was a big deal growing up. May have already been posted but on my mind.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Big in Europe when I was a kid, and obviously even bigger now this song is pushing 400 million views.


That's the Pink Floyd song that I wanted, but I couldn't think of the name. Thanks for posting it. 

Here's another power ballad, a breakup song though, so kinda sad:

Fly to the Angels by Slaughter


----------



## grumpy goby

My heart never really left the 90s... I still love these albums! (Gomez bring it on)





And Beck - Odelay 
(Although I could have picked literally any beck song, I love most of them..)


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> Big in Europe when I was a kid, and obviously even bigger now this song is pushing 400 million views. I have several older brothers and sisters and this was a big deal growing up. May have already been posted but on my mind.


Good pick! This is one of those great coming of age songs.

@grumpy goby I love the 90s, too! Keep em coming!


----------



## Jcatbird

@Shane Kent I grew up with that Pink Floyd song as well. Love it. Going for a little different. I've here since we just had a super moon.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

This is the ELO song we used to play all the time






do I smell youth? vintage youth


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> And Beck - Odelay
> (Although I could have picked literally any beck song, I love most of them..)


Oh, I love this Beck song below:

Loser by Beck


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Great Bowie song, he mentions Major Tom in 4 other songs too, I'll have to listen to them later.

@beardrinksbeer --I like that ELO song, great lyrics, I never heard that one before. Somebody posted Absolutely Fabulous by the Pet Shop Boys and I really liked it.

Here's a country song about nosey/judgmental neighbors for you. I love story songs:

Harper Valley PTA by Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - YES! I know that song. It's pretty funny. I love the narrative style of a lot of Country songs. So clever.

Here's another Bowie song referencing Major Tom:





@beardrinksbeer - I haven't heard that ELO song before. I only know a few of their hits - but I'd love to hear more if anyone has any up their sleeve!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

tinydestroyer said:


> @beardrinksbeer - I haven't heard that ELO song before. I only know a few of their hits - but I'd love to hear more if anyone has any up their sleeve!


Did you used to watch Rocky & Bullwinkle? 
Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat, nothing up my sleeve 
*roar*
Wrong hat?
I think it is 7 and a half

plenty here:- https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...search_sort=relevance&search_category=0&page=


----------



## beardrinksbeer

here is one from 1991, it is one of my favorites


----------



## tinydestroyer

@beardrinksbeer thanks for the ELO list. I remember Rocky and Bullwinkle. Man, so many good cartoons in one show!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

beardrinksbeer said:


> Did you used to watch Rocky & Bullwinkle?
> Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat, nothing up my sleeve
> *roar*
> Wrong hat?
> I think it is 7 and a half
> 
> plenty here:- https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...search_sort=relevance&search_category=0&page=


I forgot 'nothing up my sleeve', that makes more sense - I hate being sober


----------



## beardrinksbeer

If you liked Saltwater, let's go back more in time; kind of the same theme, this band did it first


----------



## beardrinksbeer

one last one for the day, the girls will love the lead singer






I saw this one, I have to put it in; yes, that is Ozzie in it


----------



## MilleD

MaggieDemi said:


> @tinydestroyer --You surprised me, I thought I was the only one who knew ELO.  Here's my favorite:
> 
> Don't Bring Me Down by Electric Light Orchestra


I love ELO! My Dad used to listen to them. That was a few years ago!


----------



## MilleD

One from me for today. And only because my Google Home Hubs seems insistent that I listen to it


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MilleD said:


> I love ELO! My Dad used to listen to them. That was a few years ago!


I feel old now :Yawn I might go & have an afternoon nap


----------



## MilleD

beardrinksbeer said:


> I feel old now :Yawn I might go & have an afternoon nap


:Hilarious


----------



## beardrinksbeer

RIP Peter Tork


----------



## tinydestroyer

@beardrinksbeer how sad! I never was a big Monkees fan, but "I'm a Believer" is objectively just gold. RIP


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Here's another Bowie song referencing Major Tom:


Thanks I never heard that Bowie song before.



beardrinksbeer said:


> let's go back more in time; kind of the same theme, this band did it first


I remember that song, but from this band: 

Signs by Tesla


----------



## MaggieDemi

@beardrinksbeer --I love the Cheap Trick song Flame, I haven't heard that in years. I like the fiery love theme. 
I didn't know that John Lennon's son Julian was a singer, that's a cool song about the environment.

Here's my favorite Paul McCartney solo song, I really like the guitars:

Maybe I'm Amazed by Paul McCartney


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --I love the Cheap Trick song Flame, I haven't heard that in years. I like the fiery love theme.
> I didn't know that John Lennon's son Julian was a singer, that's a cool song about the environment.
> 
> Here's my favorite Paul McCartney solo song, I really like the guitars:
> 
> Maybe I'm Amazed by Paul McCartney


I got this with the above video










I am from a land downunder, where women glow & videos don't work :Rage

this my favorite Paul McCartney song


----------



## MaggieDemi

MilleD said:


> One from me for today. And only because my Google Home Hubs seems insistent that I listen to it


Not sure what a Google Home Hubs is, but I love that song.



beardrinksbeer said:


> I feel old now :Yawn I might go & have an afternoon nap


That's why I get 8 hours sleep every night, so I don't have to take naps.



MilleD said:


> I love ELO! My Dad used to listen to them.


Here's my Dad's favorite ELO song:

Evil Woman by ELO


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> That's why I get 8 hours sleep every night, so I don't have to take naps.
> Here's my Dad's favorite ELO song:
> Evil Woman by ELO


I do not know when was the last time I got 8 hours sleep
That was a joke about me having to take a nap
Evil Woman - Is that a song about you?


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Evil Woman - Is that a song about you?


LOL. No, I'm not evil. It might be about my mom though.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> LOL. No, I'm not evil. It might be about my mom though.


or mine


----------



## MilleD

MaggieDemi said:


> Not sure what a Google Home Hubs is, but I love that song.


It's similar to Amazon's Alexa thingy.

I just tell it to 'play music' and it plays stuff loosely based on things I've told it in the past. It likes to play me that song


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I am from a land downunder, where women glow


The women glow?
Here's a song you might like, have you ever seen the movie Dirty Dancing?

I've Had The Time of My Life


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --Let's post our favorite movie soundtrack songs for our theme tonight!

Here's another good one:

Footloose by Kenny Loggins


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> RIP Peter Tork


The Monkees had some pretty good songs. I never heard those last two, I like them.
Here's a romantic song from the Top Gun movie:

Take My Breath Away by Berlin (Top Gun)


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> The women glow?
> Here's a song you might like, have you ever seen the movie Dirty Dancing?


No


----------



## tinydestroyer

Ok, I know that it's probably really hipster-ish to say this, but Quentin Tarantino usually does a pretty good job with his soundtracks. Here are a few off the top of my head. 
From Pulp Fiction





From Death Proof





From Kill Bill


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> From Pulp Fiction


This one was my favorite.  Check out this Lady Gaga song from the remake of A Star Is Born. It's so beautiful!

Shallow by Lady Gaga & Bradley Cooper


----------



## MaggieDemi

Today I read that Peter Frampton is retiring, this will be his last tour because he has a muscle disease that affects his guitar playing. 
I saw him in concert and he was so friendly, he smiled the entire time and just seemed so happy to be there.

Baby I Love Your Way by Peter Frampton


----------



## MaggieDemi

I thought this was a pretty love song, but if you watch the video, the girl uses the guy to have a baby and then disappears. He sees her again one day and she has a baby with her that has his eyes, so he knows it's his kid.

All I Wanna Do by Heart


----------



## grumpy goby

@tinydestroyer theres no shame in appreciating a director; especially one as talented as QT!

My fan girl moment is - Simon Pegg also picks some great tunes for soundtracks! They are well selected for his films and really set the tone.

Sean of the dead





Hot fuzz





Worlds End





Paul


----------



## tinydestroyer

@grumpy goby those are all brilliant soundtrack choices!

@MaggieDemi i didn't realize they were remaking A Star is Born until you told me, but Gaga is very Streisand in that clip. She's channeling her well.

I love Heart, too.


----------



## grumpy goby

@tinydestroyer if you are interested Bbc6 music do a weekly "sound and vision" piece where they talk to film people about the role of music in their films! I think this week is Joe Cornish (always mix him up with adam Buxton!)


----------



## tinydestroyer

grumpy goby said:


> @tinydestroyer if you are interested Bbc6 music do a weekly "sound and vision" piece where they talk to film people about the role of music in their films! I think this week is Joe Cornish (always mix him up with adam Buxton!)


I'll check them out. I'm in the states, but it seems I can look them up online and on Spotify where they have their playlists! Already looks very promising. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## grumpy goby

tinydestroyer said:


> I'll check them out. I'm in the states, but it seems I can look them up online and on Spotify where they have their playlists! Already looks very promising. Thanks so much for the tip!


I listen to it from NZ  bbc iPlayer radio/sounds isnt region locked as far as I have experienced

ETA the 6 music playlists on Spotify are normally pretty good. Marc Riley used to have one although I think now it's more just 6 recommends and playlists. The shows themselves are worth looking for though! Craig Charles has a very good funk and soul playlist on Spotify which I thinks the only "DJ specific" one they do.

The nice thing about 6 music is it is curated by the DJs and not set playlists like most mainstream stations. So each DJ has a different feel and flavour to their show!


----------



## tinydestroyer

grumpy goby said:


> I listen to it from NZ  bbc iPlayer radio/sounds isnt region locked as far as I have experienced
> 
> ETA the 6 music playlists on Spotify are normally pretty good. Marc Riley used to have one although I think now it's more just 6 recommends and playlists. The shows themselves are worth looking for though! Craig Charles has a very good funk and soul playlist on Spotify which I thinks the only "DJ specific" one they do.
> 
> The nice thing about 6 music is it is curated by the DJs and not set playlists like most mainstream stations. So each DJ has a different feel and flavour to their show!


That's really cool! I certainly appreciate you pointing me in the right direction to check out the "sound and vision" segment. I love funk and soul, too - that's my happy music. From what you post on here, I think we share a lot in common for musical taste. Thanks again for telling me about this! It's always so exciting to find new sources for music.


----------



## grumpy goby

tinydestroyer said:


> That's really cool! I certainly appreciate you pointing me in the right direction to check out the "sound and vision" segment. I love funk and soul, too - that's my happy music. From what you post on here, I think we share a lot in common for musical taste. Thanks again for telling me about this! It's always so exciting to find new sources for music.


Check out a few djs for the right groove  personal favs are:
Craig Charles funk n soul (obvious what he plays)
Marc Riley (evening slot, mostly guitar/garage bands, he champions some great female artists and bands too) 
Iggy Pop (he plays whatever he finds interesting and is very varied!)
Heuy Morgan (of the fun lovin criminals... another very eclectic mix)

The best station out there IMO


----------



## debijw

My favorite song from the UB40 ALBUM Geffrey Morgan, released the year My son was born.


----------



## MaggieDemi

debijw said:


> My favorite song from the UB40 ALBUM Geffrey Morgan


Cool song, I never heard it before.



tinydestroyer said:


> I love Heart, too.


I haven't heard Magic Man in a long time, good choice.
Here's the Heart song that I did for my 7th grade lip sync!

These Dreams by Heart


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a good cheatin' song. I can't believe the lead singer died at 47, he was so talented.

I Saw Red by Warrant


----------



## tinydestroyer

I love that Heart song @MaggieDemi - Heart is so good at crystallizing whatever music is doing at that moment. The 80's ballad intensity is real with that song. Here's a cover they did - I love the original Aaron Neville version, too!


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I love the original Aaron Neville version, too!


Speaking of Aaron Neville, this is the only song of his that I know. I loved it so much, I never forgot it:

Don't Know Much by Aaron Neville & Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MaggieDemi

I heard this song on the radio today and had to look it up.

Feel Like Makin' Love by Bad Company


----------



## tinydestroyer

There's the self-titled Bad Company song, of course. Supergroups just love themselves.


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> There's the self-titled Bad Company song, of course.


I think I have a new favorite band. I've been listening to their songs on YouTube and they are all so good!
Here's another one:

If You Needed Somebody by Bad Company


----------



## MaggieDemi

I guess the theme is love songs tonight. Here's a good one:

Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad by Def Leppard


----------



## oliviarussian

Just discovered this, what a beautiful combination! My 2nd favourite guitarist and the beautiful Marianne


----------



## kimthecat

The communards Dont leave me this way


----------



## kimthecat

oliviarussian said:


> Just discovered this, what a beautiful combination! My 2nd favourite guitarist and the beautiful Marianne


This is my favourite Marianne video . She looks so young !


----------



## oliviarussian

kimthecat said:


> This is my favourite Marianne video . She looks so young !


And her voice several octaves higher!!!!


----------



## tinydestroyer

One of my favorite by Marianne


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a cool little song, it's one of those supergroups formed by Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, and Roy Orbison

End of the Line by The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## oliviarussian

Always guaranteed to put a smile on my face, the fabulous Mr Hunter not quite grasping the concept of lip synching and belting out his vocals!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a song about seizing the moment: 

Right Now by Van Halen


----------



## MaggieDemi

I like this one too:

Can't Stop Loving You by Van Halen


----------



## MaggieDemi

I guess I'm having a Van Halen theme tonight. Here's one more:

Why Can't This Be Love by Van Halen


----------



## MaggieDemi

@beardrinksbeer --This one's for you. I know you'll like it. 

Enter Sandman by Metallica


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --This one is for you, since you like country. I always thought this song sounded like a poem:

Please Remember Me by Tim McGraw


----------



## tinydestroyer

@MaggieDemi - that's a very pretty song! Thank you. I always liked he and Faith Hill having duets - even if they're a little overplayed. It's just so sweet that they're married in real life.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> @beardrinksbeer --This one's for you. I know you'll like it.
> Enter Sandman by Metallica


Thank you hot stuff


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> I always liked he and Faith Hill having duets


Here's my favorite Tim & Faith duet:

I Need You by Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## grumpy goby

Today's been an Elbow day for me. I saw them live about 15 years ago at a festival after their first album, when they were relatively unknown and they were great. 
I have always has a bit of a crush on Guy Garvey in a wierd kinda way.... I'm a sucker with a man who has a voice and way with words!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> Today's been an Elbow day for me.


I like it. He sounds like Dave Matthews:

Crash Into Me by Dave Matthews


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love the beautiful words in this song:

All I Ever Needed by Bret Michaels (from Poison)


----------



## MaggieDemi

Sometimes She Cries by Warrant


----------



## beardrinksbeer

*Mötley Crüe - You're All I Need*


----------



## beardrinksbeer

My favorite band ATM


----------



## oliviarussian

Just been dancing around in the kitchen to this, JOY!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

oliviarussian said:


> Just been dancing around in the kitchen to this, JOY!


here are a few more to dance to
















they have only released 2 albums so far, I think a third will be out this year
At the end of their world tour last year, the final 2 nights they played to 110,000 people
They won the best debut metal album ever released, they are huge


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> They won the best debut metal album ever released, they are huge


They sure are different. I think this song is metal:

Don't Know What You Got Till It's Gone by Cinderella


----------



## MaggieDemi

Favorite Eagles song:

Desperado by Eagles


----------



## MaggieDemi

Second favorite Eagles song: 

Peaceful Easy Feeling by Eagles


----------



## oliviarussian

beardrinksbeer said:


> here are a few more to dance to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have only released 2 albums so far, I think a third will be out this year
> At the end of their world tour last year, the final 2 nights they played to 110,000 people
> They won the best debut metal album ever released, they are huge


Not keen on Metal but still love a bit of Punk


----------



## beardrinksbeer

oliviarussian said:


> Not keen on Metal but still love a bit of Punk


So do I  I have the version with Ronnie Biggs


----------



## beardrinksbeer

another song from my favorite band growing up, this went straight to number one or number 2 in the 70's in Pommieland; I can't remember, I have had a few drinks since then


----------



## beardrinksbeer

Avril


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Avril


You like Avril Lavigne?! I'm shocked, I never would have guessed. My favorite of course is her first hit:

Complicated by Avril Lavigne


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> You like Avril Lavigne?! I'm shocked, I never would have guessed. My favorite of course is her first hit:
> Complicated by Avril Lavigne


Did I shock you? I have loved Avril since Sk8erboi, which was her first hit, not Complicated; I love her attitude - here's to never growing up


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> Did I shock you?


You sure did. I never post any pop songs for you because I didn't know you liked that type of music. 

Here's another good one:

My Happy Ending by Avril Lavigne


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> You sure did. I never post any pop songs for you because I didn't know you liked that type of music.
> Here's another good one:
> My Happy Ending by Avril Lavigne


I think I have all her albums & a lot of her videos  I wonder what else I can shock you with hot stuff?


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I wonder what else I can shock you with


Post some more pop songs you like, that will shock me. 

Let Me Go by Avril Lavigne & Chad Kroeger


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Post some more pop songs you like, that will shock me.
> Let Me Go by Avril Lavigne & Chad Kroeger


What's a Chad?


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> What's a Chad?


Chad Kroeger is the lead singer of the band Nickelback. He's Avril Lavigne's ex-husband.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Chad Kroeger is the lead singer of the band Nickelback. He's Avril Lavigne's ex-husband.


ex, so he does not count then  nickleback, it that like a razorback? :Cow


----------



## grumpy goby




----------



## grumpy goby

These guys grew a lot from a Scottish punky scene





To something softer... (I love all their stages in honesty)


----------



## oliviarussian

Just head the news that Keith Flint from Prodigy has died


----------



## grumpy goby

I am so gutted about Keith Flint
Prodigy were so freakin awesome live and another part of my teenage years! Good memories with friends with these tunes






Absolute classic...


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> nickleback, it that like a razorback


This is Nickelback:

How You Remind Me by Nickelback


----------



## MaggieDemi

Now you've got me on a Nickelback kick. Here's another good one:

Someday by Nickelback


----------



## MaggieDemi

I never heard this one before. Pretty words:

Far Away by Nickelback


----------



## tinydestroyer

grumpy goby said:


>


I came here to post this song today, but it looks like you beat me! I'll choose this one, instead.


----------



## grumpy goby

tinydestroyer said:


> I came here to post this song today, but it looks like you beat me! I'll choose this one, instead.


I love me some Father John Misty!


----------



## tinydestroyer

@grumpy goby i hadn't heard him in a long time, but I'm glad I was reminded. Went to listen to Ella sing "Misty," and it came on my Spotify search! Word association, haha.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I can't remember if I put this one up b4 or not; it is an oldie (just like me), but I play it all the time


----------



## MaggieDemi

I saw The Tragically Hip in concert in Canada at an outdoor festival. The smoke in the air was so thick from people smoking pot, I passed out! The paramedics took me in the back. I recovered right away, but I couldn't go back in the crowd, I had to watch the concert from the back.

Wheat Kings by Tragically Hip


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I saw The Tragically Hip in concert in Canada at an outdoor festival. The smoke in the air was so thick from people smoking pot, I passed out! The paramedics took me in the back. I recovered right away, but I couldn't go back in the crowd, I had to watch the concert from the back.


sounds like a Metallica concert :Cigar


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## debijw

beardrinksbeer said:


>


Thanks for this beardrinksbeer, My favourite Metal band, absolutely fabulous live, the best gig I ever went to. One of my favourite songs is Mein Hertz Brennt and this version is disturbing but beautiful, Till is awesome in this video.


----------



## beardrinksbeer

you are very welcome, they are a grouse band. I wish I was next to you at that concert - headbanger :Banghead


----------



## beardrinksbeer

ladies and gentlemen - The Angles


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> adies and gentlemen - The Angles


I never heard of them before. They are really good! I like that last one. 

Long Long Way To Go by Def Leppard


----------



## grumpy goby

beardrinksbeer said:


>


My my its been a few years since I last heard a Rammstein track! I went through a rather European stage in my early 20s including Remmstein and Kaizers Orchestra!

It was a wierd time for me..... :Bag


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> I like that last one.


I thought you might gorgeous


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I thought you might gorgeous


Thanks Honey. 

I don't think Def Leppard ever had a bad song, I love all their music. Here's one I never heard before:

Stand Up (Kick Love Into Motion) by Def Leppard


----------



## beardrinksbeer

grumpy goby said:


> My my its been a few years since I last heard a Rammstein track! I went through a rather European stage in my early 20s including Remmstein and Kaizers Orchestra!
> It was a weird time for me..... :Bag


nothing wrong with a bit of Rammstein anytime, just as long as it is cranked up :Woot times are weird now :Wacky nothing changes


----------



## grumpy goby

I


beardrinksbeer said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of Rammstein anytime, just as long as it is cranked up :Woot times are weird now :Wacky nothing changes


I think my taste just moved into a more chilled space now heh, I have a lot of old Korn, Rammstein, Marilyn Manson, slipknot from my younger more angsty days... but it's probably been 10 or more years since I cracked them open!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

grumpy goby said:


> I
> 
> I think my taste just moved into a more chilled space now heh, I have a lot of old Korn, Rammstein, Marilyn Manson, slipknot from my younger more angsty days... but it's probably been 10 or more years since I cracked them open!


I play old stuff all the time, I find it better than todays music. that are the same words our parents would have said too, the 30's & 40's were better than that rock 'n' roll music, it corrupts the minds of the youth. it never hurt me one bit, rock & roll ain't no noise pollution: rock 'n' roll will never die


----------



## grumpy goby

Don’t get me wrong, I listen to stuff from the 40s to current. I just grew out of the particularly heavy stuff (it was more of a late teens fad for me than anything long term) ... I am wearing a doors tshirt as we speak heh, and most of my regular relistens are 20odd years old.

But the good music is still out there if you know where to look for it!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

a Doors t-shirt - cool


----------



## ukdave

Listening to this right now


----------



## oliviarussian

My all time favourite guitar solo... Mick Ronson was the best!


----------



## tinydestroyer

This is a fun June / Johnny song


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> rock 'n' roll music, it corrupts the minds of the youth. it never hurt me one bit


AC/DC is my dad's favorite band. He's always blasting it.  I never heard that song though. 
Here's a good one:

Who Made Who by AC/DC


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> This is a fun June / Johnny song


That's a cute song. Here's another good duet:

Jackson by Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash


----------



## MaggieDemi

CatPatrol said:


> Listening to this right now


This is the only song of theirs I remember:

Sowing The Seeds of Love by Tears For Fears


----------



## grumpy goby

Apparently this album is 20yrs old today!!

I have fond memories of it!


----------



## beardrinksbeer

I am The Unforgiven






are you The Unforgiven too?


----------



## MaggieDemi

beardrinksbeer said:


> I am The Unforgiven


Those are both really sad songs. I can relate. 
I always liked this song of theirs which I can relate to also:

I Disappear by Metallica


----------



## MaggieDemi

I never heard this Led Zeppelin song before. It was suggested to me by YouTube. I love it!

Hey Hey What Can I Do by Led Zeppelin


----------



## MaggieDemi

Most romantic song ever: 

When I Said I Do by Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black




​


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's another great Clint Black song. Love is something that we do, not something that we just fall in and out of.

Something That We Do by Clint Black


----------



## MaggieDemi

Here's a good Metallica song that I never heard before:

The Memory Remains by Metallica


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's a good Metallica song that I never heard before:
> 
> The Memory Remains by Metallica


you have picked a few songs from the Reload album, interesting (in a Coronal Klink voice)


----------



## beardrinksbeer

MaggieDemi said:


> Here's another great Clint Black song. Love is something that we do, not something that we just fall in and out of.
> Something That We Do by Clint Black


I download all of these so I can keep them & play them anytime I like


----------



## kimthecat

I have this song in my head. I dont know why . Nostalgia for the 70s maybe 
Arms of Mary


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> This is the only song of theirs I remember:
> 
> Sowing The Seeds of Love by Tears For Fears


My favourite one is Everybody wants to rule the world.


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## KittenEevee26

I have had these songs on replay for weeks now. I listen to it all day and still not sick of it. I really like Lewis Calpadi. He's a rising star I tell you. I tried to get tickets to one of his shows and they sold out in minutes and I didnt get any. Think his show would be amazing.


----------



## beardrinksbeer




----------



## oliviarussian

I secretly loved this tune when it came out but in 1979 would have never admitted it as far too uncool, the fact that Ritchie Blackmore also sacked the singer cos he wouldn't grow his hair long is priceless!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

And as I'm in a 70s rock type mood


----------



## MaggieDemi

oliviarussian said:


> And as I'm in a 70s rock type mood


I thought Great White wrote that song!

Once Bitten Twice Shy by Great White


----------



## oliviarussian

MaggieDemi said:


> I thought Great White wrote that song!
> 
> Once Bitten Twice Shy by Great White


Ooooh no, the original written by Ian Hunter with Mick Ronson on guitar is the only version that matters  although I'm sure the Great White version has helped supplement his pension!


----------



## KittenEevee26

I love this song, it makes me feel so sad but this acoustic version of this is so good.


----------



## MaggieDemi

I'm really feeling this song by my favorite singer today:

Back 2 Good by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## oliviarussian

RIP Ranking Roger, sad news


----------



## KittenEevee26

This boy is so good, his voice is like a bit of heaven. I absolutely love him. I managed to get tickets to see him in May. I'm so excited.


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## kimthecat

Fast car by Tracy chapman

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so we can fly away
We gotta make a decision
We leave tonight or live and die this way


----------



## kimthecat

Aha Take on me ,
The video was fascinating.


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh to be sixteen again!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## kimthecat

School has broken up for Easter and it reminded me of Alice Cooper's song we used to sing when school broke up for summer. Schools out. 
He's still touring.


----------



## MaggieDemi

I just discovered Tom Waits today, I never heard of him before.

I Hope That I Don't Fall In Love With You by Tom Waits


----------



## oliviarussian

MaggieDemi said:


> I just discovered Tom Waits today, I never heard of him before.
> 
> I Hope That I Don't Fall In Love With You by Tom Waits


Try this one on for size


----------



## oliviarussian

Always reduces me to tears


----------



## MaggieDemi

A street kid, she's no stray cat.
Heaven on legs, she's a feline flash. 

Heaven Is by Def Leppard


----------



## lullabydream

MaggieDemi said:


> A street kid, she's no stray cat.
> Heaven on legs, she's a feline flash.
> 
> Heaven Is by Def Leppard


Ooooo I love this song!


----------



## MaggieDemi

lullabydream said:


> Ooooo I love this song!


I love all their music, they are great songwriters.

Tonight by Def Leppard


----------



## lullabydream

This is one of my favourite Ballard's by Def leppard


----------



## MaggieDemi

lullabydream said:


> This is one of my favourite Ballard's by Def leppard


Oh, I love that one! They have so many music videos.

Animal by Def Leppard


----------



## MaggieDemi

Stand Up, Kick Love Into Motion by Def Leppard


----------



## noushka05

I love Paloma. This is my song of the day


----------



## MaggieDemi

They have 48 music videos. :Cat

Hysteria by Def Leppard


----------



## oliviarussian

MaggieDemi said:


> They have 48 music videos. :Cat
> 
> Hysteria by Def Leppard


Not a great Def Leppard fan but I find Joe Elliott's tribute to the glorious Mick Ronson is very moving


----------



## MaggieDemi

I don't wanna fight no more 
I don't know what we're fighting for
When we treat each other baby like an act of war. 

When Love & Hate Collide by Def Leppard


----------



## lullabydream

MaggieDemi said:


> I don't wanna fight no more
> I don't know what we're fighting for
> When we treat each other baby like an act of war.
> 
> When Love & Hate Collide by Def Leppard


Another classic. I was thinking about posting this too the other day!


----------



## MaggieDemi

This song has two versions. Let's see which one we like better. 

Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Version 1) by Def Leppard





Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Version 2) by Def Leppard


----------



## MaggieDemi

"The more you care, the more you fall." 

Miss You In A Heartbeat by Def Leppard


----------



## oliviarussian

Has this turned into a Def Leppard thread?????


----------



## MaggieDemi

oliviarussian said:


> Has this turned into a Def Leppard thread?????


I'm listening to all 48 of their videos, one per day. So far I haven't found one bad song, they are all good.


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## MaggieDemi

I love Steven Tyler.

Janie's Got A Gun by Aerosmith


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love the violins in this song. 

Travelin' Soldier by Dixie Chicks


----------



## MaggieDemi

Armageddon It by Def Leppard


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Orange&White --This song is for you. 

For though they may be parted there is still a chance that they will see.
There will be an answer, let it be.

Let It Be by The Beatles


----------



## MaggieDemi

Definitely not Def Leppard. 

I wasted my time when I would try, try, try.
When the lights have lost their glow, you're gonna cry, cry, cry

Cry, Cry, Cry by Johnny Cash


----------



## Orange&White

MaggieDemi said:


> @Orange&White --This song is for you.
> 
> For though they may be parted there is still a chance that they will see.
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> 
> Let It Be by The Beatles


Thanks, that's one of my favorites from The Beatles. 

Here's one back at you. "Hey Jude" by The Beatles.

And anytime you feel the pain,
Hey, Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders
For well you know that it's a fool
Who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Orange&White --Who knew that The Beatles had such life lessons? 
I don't know if you like folk music or not, but here's a pretty song:

Sad deserted shore,
Your fickle friends are leaving,
Ah, but then you know it's time for them to go,
But I will still be here,
I have no thought of leaving.

Who Knows Where The Time Goes by Judy Collins


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## tinydestroyer

MaggieDemi said:


> I love the violins in this song.
> 
> Travelin' Soldier by Dixie Chicks


Such a pretty narrative song!


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> Such a pretty narrative song!


Listen to the violin after the soldier dies at the 4:45 mark, it almost sounds like a person crying. That really got me in the heart.

@Shane Kent --I can really relate to that Pet Shop Boys song. 

I remember this theme song from Golden Girls:

Thank You For Being A Friend by Andrew Gold


----------



## lullabydream

MaggieDemi said:


> Listen to the violin after the soldier dies at the 4:45 mark, it almost sounds like a person crying. That really got me in the heart.
> 
> @Shane Kent --I can really relate to that Pet Shop Boys song.
> 
> I remember this theme song from Family Ties:
> 
> Thank You For Being A Friend by Andrew Gold


I remember that song from the Golden Girls as it's theme tune. Am I confused?


----------



## MaggieDemi

lullabydream said:


> I remember that song from the Golden Girls as it's theme tune. Am I confused?


Thanks! I edited it. :Hilarious

This is the Without Us theme song from Family Ties:


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi - Karen has Golden Girls on DVD, she loves that show. That Pet Shop Boys song is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## MaggieDemi

You didn't stand by me
No, not at all.
You didn't stand by me
No way.

Train in Vain by The Clash


----------



## MaggieDemi

Get your bags together, 
Go bring your good friends, too
'Cause it's getting nearer, 
It soon will be with you. 

Peace Train by Cat Stevens


----------



## Orange&White




----------



## grumpy goby

Im having an Elbow kinda day!





I saw them live after being sent a pre-release of their first single and have loved them ever since.... Guy Garvey seems like such a genuine chap! (he does a good show on bbc 6 music too)


----------



## Shane Kent

@grumpy goby I like that a lot, I added it to my YouTube watch later. Listen to it again when I get home. Will sound better on a real stereo opposed to my laptop speakers.


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## MaggieDemi

When the life you live is falling short of what you want,
But it's all that you can give.
Breathe out, breathe in, breathe out again.

Breathe Out by Rob Thomas


----------



## grumpy goby

Shane Kent said:


> @grumpy goby I like that a lot, I added it to my YouTube watch later. Listen to it again when I get home. Will sound better on a real stereo opposed to my laptop speakers.


If your going down the elbow road I highly recommend the Seldom Seen Kid album live with the bbc orchestra. Really beautiful... just love Guy Garveys soulful sound! He is an excellent lyricist.

Truthfully, all of their albums are gold though.


----------



## MaggieDemi

My heart's crippled by the vein
That I keep on closing
You cut me open and I
Keep bleeding

Bleeding Love by Leona Lewis


----------



## Orange&White

Love's Theme - Barry White and Love Unlimited Orchestra 1973


----------



## MaggieDemi

Orange&White said:


> Love's Theme - Barry White and Love Unlimited Orchestra 1973


I love Barry White, but did you know there are no words in that video? His voice is the best part! See below: 

Can't Get Enough of Your Love by Barry White


----------



## KittenEevee26

"I dry my eyes cause I don't feel like crying"

No reason though, just like the lyrics it's been on replay on all morning.


----------



## Orange&White

KittenEevee26 said:


> "I dry my eyes cause I don't feel like crying"
> 
> No reason though, just like the lyrics it's been on replay on all morning.


Those are great lyrics.

_Hope you don't blame me
For what I'm saying
My heart is aching
Do you feel it too?
I hope you understand that I'm dealing
It's my way of healing
But here is the truth

Wallowing in it would be such a waste
That isn't gonna fix it anyway
No, oh_


----------



## Orange&White

MaggieDemi said:


> I love Barry White, but did you know there are no words in that video? His voice is the best part! See below:
> 
> Can't Get Enough of Your Love by Barry White


Love Barry White's deep voice.

Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine, 1976


----------



## KittenEevee26

I love this song, better than the original.


----------



## KittenEevee26

A Avicii appreciation thread. So much talent lost, such a young man. Love all these songs. They make me want to pack a bag and travel. What a great talent. So sad.


----------



## KittenEevee26




----------



## oliviarussian

Always loved Phil's voice


----------



## MaggieDemi

Orange&White said:


> Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine, 1976


I like his voice, I never heard of him before. Here's a good friendship song:

We've got to learn to live with each other
No matter what race, creed or color
I just got to tell you what the world needs now
Is love and understanding
So get on board the Friendship Train

Friendship Train by The Temptations


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Orange&White --How about this one? 

Try to see it my way
Do I have to keep on talking till I can't go on?
While you see it your way
Run the risk of knowing that our love may soon be gone
We can work it out

We Can Work It Out by The Beatles


----------



## MaggieDemi

You stand by me 
And you believe in me
Like nobody ever has.
When my world goes crazy
You're right there to save me
You make me see how much I have.

Best Friend by Tim McGraw


----------



## grumpy goby

KittenEevee26 said:


>


Such a tragic loss to the Scottish indie scene last year


----------



## MaggieDemi

grumpy goby said:


> Such a tragic loss to the Scottish indie scene last year


Heartbreaking lyrics considering how he died. 

Up to my knees now
Do I wade? Do I dive?
The sea has seen my like before, though it's my first and perhaps last time.
Let's call me a baptist, call this a drowning of the past
She is there on the shoreline throwing stones at my back.

So I swim until you can't see land
Swim until you can't see land
Swim until you can't see land
Are you a man or are you a bag of sand?


----------



## KittenEevee26

It was a tragic loss, he was so talented, my favourite song is floating in the forth which is so sad.


----------



## oliviarussian

Well this morning I was going through a box of letters, tickets stubs etc and there were so many tickets to bands that I'd completely forgotten ever seeing!!!

I've pretty much seen every band I've ever loved but there are a few that got away!!! Ziggy with Spiders (too young), Sex Pistols (wrong place) etc.

So imagine my surprise when I came across this!! In my head I always regretted never having seen them live, although I've seen Morrissey a few times... How on earth did I forget this! 









So today's song of the day has to be....


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shot like an arrow going through my heart
That's the pain I feel
I feel whenever we're apart.
Not to say that I'm in love with you
But who's to say that I'm not?

Miss You Much by Janet Jackson


----------



## grumpy goby

Monday morning is here again down under..

This morning I'm onto a classic album - Mezzanine by Massive attack


----------



## MaggieDemi

And you want me to stay
(Aww) Better change.
Makes no sense to me
Your crazy ways.

Black Cat by Janet Jackson


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --You will like this one, since you like country. It's not one of her well known ones, but I always thought it was romantic. 

Life can put distance between us
Days even years could pass on.
But the love that lies between us 
Will always be worth holdin' on.

Together, Forever, Always by LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MaggieDemi

Hold me
like the river Jordan,
and I will then say to thee
you are my friend.
Carry me
like you are my brother,
love me like a mother
Will you be there?

Will You Be There by Michael Jackson


----------



## MaggieDemi

He say I know you, you know me
One thing I can tell you
Is you got to be free
Come together, right now, over me.

Come Together by The Beatles


----------



## MaggieDemi

Always thought of keeping 
Your heart next to mine
But now that seems so far away
Don't know how love could leave
Without a trace
Where do silent hearts go?

Where Does My Heart Beat Now? by Celine Dion


----------



## MaggieDemi

The dog days are over
The dog days are done
The horses are coming so you better run

Dog Days Are Over by Florence and the Machine


----------



## MaggieDemi

I ask myself a million times what's right for me to do
To try to lose my blues alone or hang around for you.
Well I make it pretty good until that moon comes shinin' through
And then I get so doggone lonesome.

So Doggone Lonesome by Johnny Cash


----------



## MaggieDemi

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars?
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now.

Airplanes by B.o.B featuring Hayley Williams of Paramore


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jessie, paint your pictures 'bout how it's gonna be.
By now I should know better, your dreams are never free.
But tell me all about our little trailer by the sea.
Jessie, you can always sell any dream to me.

Jessie by Joshua Kadison


----------



## MaggieDemi

I'm leaving on a jet plane.
I don't know when I'll be back again.

Leaving On A Jet Plane by Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## billsfoxes




----------



## tinydestroyer

This song always makes me feel happy and energized. Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## billsfoxes

Everyday i listen to this i once met the great man himself no not Mick.... Keef what a lovley bloke he is to


----------



## billsfoxes

MaggiDemi how about this


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## Jcatbird

MaggieDemi said:


> I'm leaving on a jet plane.
> I don't know when I'll be back again.
> 
> Leaving On A Jet Plane by Chantal Kreviazuk


I knew someone from the days when that song was everywhere. He's still playing and I thought this might have appeal. I love it.


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> MaggiDemi how about this


Thanks, I love that version too. Here's another of my favorite John Denver songs:

Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong. 

Take Me Home, Country Roads by John Denver


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> He's still playing and I thought this might have appeal.


I can really relate to that song. Here's another song about longing. 

And when the time is right, 
I hope that you'll respond.
Like when the wind gets tired,
the ocean becomes calm.
I may be dreaming, 
but I'm longing to belong to you.

Longing To Belong by Eddie Vedder


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> This song always makes me feel happy and energized. Have a good Monday, everyone!


Beautiful words. It reminds me of this song:

There's nothing you can do that can't be done.
Nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be.
All you need is love.
Love is all you need.

All You Need Is Love by The Beatles


----------



## billsfoxes

this brings back memories i was there ..... its another everyday playlist


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> this brings back memories i was there


I love Mick Jagger. Here's another good one:

Well, I've been haunted in my sleep
You've been starring in my dreams
Lord I miss you
I've been waiting in the hall
Been waiting on your call

Miss You by Rolling Stones


----------



## MaggieDemi

Stay with me...
Let's just breathe...
I don't wanna hurt, there's so much in this world to make me bleed.

Just Breathe by Pearl Jam


----------



## MaggieDemi

I love you always forever
Near and far closer together
Everywhere I will be with you
Everything I will do for you

I Love You Always Forever by Donna Lewis


----------



## billsfoxes




----------



## Jcatbird

billsfoxes said:


>


Stairway to Heaven is a favorite with me!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --That's a great song. When I think of peace, I always think of this song:

Imagine all the people
Living life in peace

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one.
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one.

Imagine by John Lennon


----------



## MaggieDemi

@billsfoxes --I love Heart, I never heard that version. This is one of my favorite songs of theirs:

Don't leave me like this
Don't leave me stranded.
If you walk away now
You leave me empty handed.

Stranded by Heart


----------



## MaggieDemi

I'll be your cryin' shoulder
I'll be love suicide
I'll be better when I'm older
I'll be the greatest fan of your life

I'll Be by Edwin McCain


----------



## kimthecat

MaggieDemi said:


> I'm leaving on a jet plane.
> I don't know when I'll be back again.
> 
> Leaving On A Jet Plane by Chantal Kreviazuk


I remember this version from the 60s


----------



## kimthecat

The new royal baby named Archie made me think of the Archies.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> The new royal baby named Archie made me think of the Archies.


Do you know what I thought of Emmerdale plan crash early nineties... Poor Nick for days wandering around shouting Archie, Archie...they didn't half drag that plane crash out!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Do you know what I thought of Emmerdale plan crash early nineties... Poor Nick for days wandering around shouting Archie, Archie...they didn't half drag that plane crash out!


I remember it . The poor horses too, 
Emmerdale was never the same again.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> I remember it . The poor horses too,
> Emmerdale was never the same again.


Did change a lot of that..I don't watch it now but I just remember Nick shouting Archie for what seemed an eternity...which made it a bit comical at the time to be honest!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Closing time.
Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end.

Closing Time by Semisonic


----------



## lullabydream

MaggieDemi said:


> Closing time.
> Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end.
> 
> Closing Time by Semisonic


Love this song, haven't heard it for years!


----------



## billsfoxes

i thought it best to listen to this just cause i can


----------



## billsfoxes

today its


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day:

Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than an
Owner of a broken heart
Say you don't want to chance it
You've been hurt so before

Owner of a Lonely Heart by Yes


----------



## billsfoxes

this song this version to me is better than even the great Thin Lizzy vesion


----------



## oliviarussian

billsfoxes said:


> this song this version to me is better than even the great Thin Lizzy vesion


No I prefer Phil's version ....O-La


----------



## oliviarussian

Anybody recognise a very young Nick Lowe?


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day will be The Corrs too: 

And if there's no tomorrow
And all we have is here and now
I'm happy just to have you
You're all the love I need somehow

Breathless by The Corrs


----------



## oliviarussian

My favourite live version of Space Oddity cos him and Mick are so in tune with each other.. the only person he ever really allowed to share his stage!


----------



## billsfoxes

a suprise from me for today not my usual taste but this i'll make the exception


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day is Taylor Swift as well: 

So it's gonna be forever,
or it's gonna go down in flames.
You can tell me when it's over,
if the high was worth the pain.

Blank Space by Taylor Swift


----------



## billsfoxes

leaving taylor and her singing talents today its an old favorite from back in the day,crusing in my old mini 1275gt


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> leaving taylor and her singing talents today its an old favorite from back in the day,crusing in my old mini 1275gt


That was awesome! I didn't know he did a duet with Cher. My song of the day is my favorite Meatloaf song as well:

Will you raise me up? Will you help me down?
Will you get me right out of this godforsaken town?
Will you make it all a little less cold?

I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) by Meatloaf


----------



## lullabydream

I thought everyone's favourite Meatloaf song was this one


----------



## billsfoxes

meatloaf is a bit of a favorite then in that case


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the evening:

If I could turn back time,
if I could find a way.
I'd take back those words that've hurt you, 
and you'd stay

If I Could Turn Back Time by Cher


----------



## billsfoxes

put taylor and mick together and you get my song for today


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day is a Mick Jagger duet as well. 

You can see it in a clear blue sky
You can see it in a woman's eyes
You can hear it in your baby's cries
You can hear it in your lover's sighs

God Gave Me Everything by Mick Jagger & Lenny Kravitz


----------



## billsfoxes

heres todays,mick,keef and the boys again sorry


----------



## oliviarussian

Hey you in the glasses!!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> mick,keef and the boys again sorry


No need to be sorry, I love those boys too. My song of the day is by them as well.

You make a grown man cry. 
Don't make a grown man cry.

Start Me Up by The Rolling Stones


----------



## billsfoxes

not so well known version of the great Dobie Gray..... Mick and co again


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## billsfoxes

A hidden gem from Slades old,new,borrowed and blue album


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> A hidden gem from Slades old,new,borrowed and blue album


It almost sounds like a show tune. My song of the day is:

Lovegame intuition play the cards with spades to start,
and after he's been hooked I'll play the one that's on his heart.
Can't read my
Can't read my
No he can't read my poker face.

Poker Face by Lady Gaga


----------



## billsfoxes

reminds me of well my mod days






another song of the day if thats aloud


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> another song of the day if thats aloud


You can post as many songs as you like... My song of the day is dedicated to the best generation, my generation. 

Why don't you all fade away,
and don't try to dig what we all say.
I'm not trying to cause a big sensation,
I'm just talkin' 'bout my generation.

My Generation by The Who


----------



## billsfoxes

today im going to choose this the great Robert Fripp and co






as a little footnote"matte kudasi"means please wait in Japanese..... i think


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> today im going to choose this the great Robert Fripp


That's kind of relaxing...Do you have country music in the UK? Country music is life!

The reasons that I can't stay don't have a thing to do with being in love,
And I understand that lovin' a (wo)man shouldn't have to be this rough.
You ain't the only one who feels like this world's left you far behind,
I don't know why you gotta be angry all the time.

Angry All The Time by Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## billsfoxes

heres a taste of uk country






on a different note here's a pretty cool tune by to greats


----------



## MaggieDemi

billsfoxes said:


> heres a taste of uk country


I like it!....My song of the evening is:

Spend all your time waiting
For that second chance
For a break that would make it okay.
There's always some reason
To feel not good enough
And it's hard at the end of the day.

Angel by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## billsfoxes

heres my offering for today


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## billsfoxes

Heres one more


----------



## Shane Kent

billsfoxes said:


> Heres one more


Can't watch that one from Canada and possibly the US or UK depending where you are. Says the uploader has not made the video available in your country.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --I love that Stroke song. I haven't heard it in years. 



billsfoxes said:


> heres my offering for today


My song of the day will by Fleetwood Mac as well. It's not my favorite of theirs, but it captures my mood today:

Been down one time
Been down two times
I'm never going back again

Never Going Back Again by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## billsfoxes

At the moment my song is


----------



## MaggieDemi

I'm really feeling this song tonight, by my favorite singer:

It's 3 am I must be lonely
Well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes
And the rain's gonna wash away I believe it

3AM by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## billsfoxes

nice choice MaggieDemi ...... here mine great song great singer


----------



## MilleD

For some reason this popped into my head today. She hasn't done much, but I love her sound. I saw her live when she supported Train in concert.


----------



## MaggieDemi

My song of the day will be my favorite Willie Nelson song as well:

As fierce as Monday morning feeling washed away
I orchestrated paradise, couldn't make you stay.
You dance with the horses through the sands of time
As the sun sinks west of the Mendocino County line.

Mendocino County Line by Willie Nelson & Lee Ann Womack


----------



## billsfoxes

At the moment its


----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## MilleD

One from Walk off the Earth today.

They do a mix of covers and original music. Brilliantly inventive videos with how they play their instruments.

But I like this one because of the positive message about holding on x


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi This is for you.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> @MaggieDemi This is for you.


Thank you for the song. Just had to get away from the political hatred of the poor. 
Deuteronomy 15:11

She calls out to the man on the street
Sir, can you help me?
Is there somewhere you can tell me?

Another Day In Paradise by Phil Collins


----------



## Jcatbird

Remember. Rise above.


----------



## Jcatbird

Been looking for you. Many.


----------



## Jcatbird

There is a way. @MaggieDemi


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> There is a way.


According to them medical care is not a right and I don't deserve it. They can keep their tax money. I'll find a way on my own. 
Thank you for the songs. You really "see" me. :Cat

Survivor by Destiny's Child


----------



## Jcatbird

You do deserve it. They do not make those decisions on my behalf or anyone elses'. Who made them judge? Take mine freely. That's why I pay them. We all need it at some time. You know about Sarah. They are wrong! Pm me. More can be done. Don't let them do this.


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi We are all blood. I spoke out where I thought it was needed. Others did too. Return strong and supported.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## MaggieDemi

Jcatbird said:


> Pm me.


The love and the laughter
Will live on long after
All of the sadness and the tears
We'll meet again​
My Old Friend by Tim McGraw


----------



## Jcatbird

No goodbyes


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi


----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi I've got help, A better everything. Contact me.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird

Keeping the music going for you.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird

@MaggieDemi


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## MilleD

Must be feeling a bit morose after the death of one of my cats:


----------



## Jcatbird

@MilleD and @MaggieDemi Others care.
So very sorry.


----------



## MilleD

Jcatbird said:


> @MilleD and @MaggieDemi Others care.
> So very sorry.


Someone linked this song last year when I was going through some stuff. It's beautiful. Can't remember who it was now, and the search function hasn't helped...


----------



## Jcatbird

MilleD said:


> Someone linked this song last year when I was going through some stuff. It's beautiful. Can't remember who it was now, and the search function hasn't helped...


I don't know either but I was just hoping it might touch a chord with you.
If I could take your pain, I would. 
I just found this. I had never heard it before but ..... fits my thoughts.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Magyarmum

The "Click Song" from South Africa.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2890524381006778


----------



## KittenKong

Another obscurity (?), this time from 1977.

Radio Caroline played this a lot at the time. The Carpenters even covered the song.

I remember some mention the band were suspected to be a "Reformed Beatles", when it first came out.

They deserved better. This still stands up well today.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Magyarmum -- I love your signature, so true-- *"Of all the preposterous assumptions of humanity over humanity, nothing exceeds most of the criticisms made on the habits of the poor by the well-housed, well- warmed, and well-fed." ― Herman Melville
*
@Jcatbird --I love the Heart as loud as lions song.  And I Hope You Dance is my favorite song of all time. I wish more people liked country music.

Poverty stole your golden shoes, 
but it didn't steal your laughter.
Heartache came to visit me, 
but I knew it wasn't ever after.

Hands by Jewel


----------



## Jcatbird

I kept the music for you. @MaggieDemi


----------



## Jcatbird

How about Neil Diamond? Not quite country but close @MaggieDemi


----------



## Jcatbird

Send me a message I do see you.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## kimthecat

Summers almost gone by the Doors.


----------



## kimthecat

oliviarussian said:


>


I like Jimmy Cliffs version too. he also did Too many Rivers

Too many Rivers


----------



## kimthecat

This version of Who let the dogs out always cheers me up.


----------



## oliviarussian

kimthecat said:


> I like Jimmy Cliffs version too. he also did Too many Rivers
> 
> Too many Rivers


Breaks my heart every time I hear it, fantastic recording!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --8/26 was the injury, 8/27 I was in the hospital. 
I love that Sara song, but she never took him back.  He wrote this song about Sara too.

Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands,
Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes,
My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums,
Should I put them by your gate,
Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait?

Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands by Bob Dylan


----------



## grumpy goby

It's the 20th anniversary of 69 love songs so there's this....


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## MaggieDemi

If I needed you
Would you come to me
Would you come to me
For to ease my pain

If I Needed You by Emmylou Harris & Don Williams


----------



## grumpy goby

I may have shared this before but it is just so damn beautiful.
I have loved Elbow since their first album, but this live version cannot be topped.


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Jcatbird --Nice song by Demi's namesake. (Demi Lovato & Demi Moore, when I thought he was a girl.) 

Sometimes I'm clueless and I'm clumsy
But I've got friends that love me
And they know just where I stand
It's all a part of me, and that's who I am

Who I am by Jessica Andrews


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## kimthecat

Andrew Ridgeley on Graham Norton tonight reminds me of Wham and Wake me up before you go go .


----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## Jcatbird




----------



## grumpy goby

Happy birthday to my favourite .... Thom Yorke


----------



## grumpy goby

My Nan passed away last night, two years after the love of her life. I couldn't be there with her, and I am not spiritual but I hope I am wrong and they are back together and dancing their first dance all over again....


----------



## Jcatbird

@grumpy goby I do happen to be spiritual. I am so sorry for your loss. Like you, I hope they find each other as well. That's a beautiful thought that they are dancing that first dance together again. 
Today would have been my only child's birthday. For her...


----------



## oliviarussian

Undoubtedly one of the most beautiful songs ever written ... I remember standing in the pouring rain for over 4 hours, just to hear him sing it live once!


----------



## kimthecat

oliviarussian said:


> Undoubtedly one of the most beautiful songs ever written ... I remember standing in the pouring rain for over 4 hours, just to hear him sing it live once!


Indeed. I bought the album in the 1970s and I lent it to someone and never got it back 

I am sailing by Rod Stewart. In memory of John who was a sailor.


----------



## Jcatbird

kimthecat said:


> Indeed. I bought the album in the 1970s and I lent it to someone and never got it back
> 
> I am sailing by Rod Stewart. In memory of John who was a sailor.


I bought the album as well. I still play it.


----------



## Beth78

This song is played in the credits on Beautiful Boy, highly recommend, it's a sad but amazing film.


----------



## kimthecat

Hey there Delilah , Reminds me of when my OH and I first got together.

"Oh it's what you do to me , what you do to me. "


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jcatbird said:


> I bought the album as well. I still play it.


Rod Stewart - Have I told you lately that I Love You....
touches me every time


----------



## kimthecat

Shania Twain You're still the one


----------



## laugher

Currently listening to Lou Reed's Perfect Day


----------



## kimthecat

Enya orinico flow


----------



## FeelTheBern

Inserting a link thing is too much like hard work, so here are some of the lyrics...

I've been going out with a girl, her name is Julie 
But last night she said to me while we were watching telly,
Listen John I love you, but there's this bloke I fancy
I don't want to two-time you, so it's the end of you and me...


----------



## grumpy goby

FeelTheBern said:


> Inserting a link thing is too much like hard work, so here are some of the lyrics...
> 
> I've been going out with a girl, her name is Julie
> But last night she said to me while we were watching telly,
> Listen John I love you, but there's this bloke I fancy
> I don't want to two-time you, so it's the end of you and me...


Gordon is a moron...

at least later in life John got an Austin ambassador Y Reg (Oof)


----------



## FeelTheBern

grumpy goby said:


> Gordon is a moron...
> 
> at least later in life John got an Austin ambassador Y Reg (Oof)


Not just a Princess with a hatchback, so they say!


----------



## Jcatbird

kimthecat said:


> Enya orinico flow


Gotta love Enya! Good one! I don't know if you like Taylor Swift but the kitties are great! Beware the first few seconds though if you have a fear of snakes. Animated but kind of intense as it strikes out!


----------



## MilleD

The genius Walk off the Earth. Just makes you feel happy.


----------



## kimthecat

This Golden Oldie popped up in my head today. it was a great song to dance too. 
Resurrection Shuffle


----------

